# LOS "DERECHOS" NO EXISTEN



## Alex Cosma (19 Sep 2019)

Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos” ...

Los humanos tenemos tres cerebros, el reptiliano (instinto), el sistema límbico (emociones) y el neocortex (intelecto); esto es muy resumido, pero para que nos entendamos, ¿de acuerdo?

Pues bien, los tres son esenciales, los tres nos identifican como humanos, no podemos descartar ninguno, ni dar a uno más importancia que a los otros dos. La vida humana es una mezcla de los tres. Sin más. No es elegible, es así.

Tener hijos es una decisión personal (neocortex), aun así, condicionada por los otros dos cerebros, pero no es un "derecho" (ni tenerlos ni no tenerlos), y cuando no hay adoctrinamiento por medio, lo normal es que una sociedad tenga hijos y se reproduzca (con personas que no tengan y otras que sí tengan).

Una de las supuestas "conquistas" de la modernidad es la de la “libre elección”, pero identificada ésta (de forma falsaria) como “derecho”; tenemos “derecho” a elegir todo en nuestra vida, todo es elegible, ¿todo? Incluso pareciera que los derechos son una IMPOSICIÓN, es decir, no podemos rechazarlos.

Un “derecho”, como tal, debe poder ser ejercido por todo el mundo de forma simultánea, ¿correcto?, correcto.

Veamos si toda libre elección es equiparable a “derecho” (sobre todo si los que afirman ese derecho, a su vez están a favor de conceptos tales como “solidaridad intergeneracional” y a favor del “sistema de pensiones”:

Todo el mundo puede elegir ser cocinero, todos están supuestamente en su “derecho” a serlo, pero la vida real hace ver al 99% de la gente que ellos no pueden ser cocineros, cosa que asumen con naturalidad. Es decir, ser cocinero es sólo una opción, no un derecho inalienable; y como tal opción, de ser elegida, tiene sus consecuencias, acarrea responsabilidad.

Mucha gente dice que es su “derecho” elegir si tener hijos o no. Pues bien, como tal “derecho” debería poder ejercerse por todas las mujeres y hombres de una misma sociedad al mismo tiempo (y para siempre), con el resultado de que esa sociedad se extinguiría en el caso de elegir no tener hijos.

A esto se suele responder que lo normal es que ese “derecho” a no tener hijos se compense con las personas que sí quieren tener y tienen muchos hijos; pero entonces ya no hablamos de un “derecho” que pueda ejercerse de forma simultánea por todo el mundo, sino que dejamos todo al azar de que la mitad de las personas (sobre todo mujeres, que son las que conciben) decidan no ejercer ese “derecho”... y no sólo eso, sino que éstas tengan el doble de hijos de media para compensar a las que ejercen su “derecho” a no tener hijos...

De esta primera contradicción-incoherencia del ideario derechohabiente, se intenta salir con un argumento en forma de huida hacia adelante: la inmigración. Pero:

Todo el mundo se llena la boca con que emigrar es un drama, porque la gente en general no quiere abandonar su tierra, su familia, su cultura, y cuando lo hacen sólo es por imperiosa necesidad, ¿correcto? Correcto. Pues resulta que para que las personas puedan ejercer su “derecho” a no tener hijos, sin que su sociedad colapse, se necesita que haya gente pasando calamidades en sus países y que emigre a otros países (en este caso a los países cuyos habitantes han decidido no tener hijos).

Estamos, por tanto, ante una doble aberración que debe ser escondida, para lo cual se recurre a un tercer argumento, una vez más hablando de “derechos”, en este caso del “derecho” a emigrar. Pero volvemos a lo mismo: ¿y si todo el mundo ejerciera su derecho a emigrar al mismo tiempo?

Para resolver esta ecuación (esta concatenación de errores) lo correcto es no desenvolverse por la vida en base a los “derechos”, sino en base a los deberes (mejor con mayúsculas: DEBERES).

Todo supuesto derecho se puede convertir en (es en realidad) un DEBER.

- ¿Derecho a la vida? NO; *deber *de defender la vida, tu vida (a no ser que te sea indiferente morir).
- ¿Derecho a una vivienda? NO; *deber *de procurarte techo, con tu esfuerzo (a no ser que quieras dormir a la intemperie).
- ¿Derecho a la libertad de expresión? NO; *deber *de expresarte libremente (a no ser que prefieras ser un objeto pasivo, en vez de un sujeto activo).
- ¿Derecho a desarrollar tu sexualidad como te parezca? NO; *deber *de desarrollar tu sexualidad como te parezca (a no ser que prefieras que tu sexualidad sea dirigida por el ESTADO y su "derecho positivo", por los medios de comunicación, o en general por los demás).

*Los “derechos humanos” en realidad no existen; existen los deberes*. De hecho, desde que nace, un bebé tiene deberes, y el primero de ellos es buscar a ciegas la teta de la madre, porque de lo contrario muere (dejemos por un momento a un lado la tecnología). Sí, el “deber” del bebé es un instinto de supervivencia, que no es lo mismo que un deber auto-adjudicado de un adulto. Pero se entiende el espíritu del mensaje que intento transmitir.

Además, mi supuesto “derecho” siempre depende de que el otro cumpla con su deber. De nada vale, por ejemplo, mi “derecho a la vida” si otro me la quita; es decir, si el otro no cumple anteriormente con su *deber* de no atentar contra ella.

Por tanto, aun admitiendo la existencia de los “derechos”, éstos no serían simultáneos a los deberes. El deber siempre es anterior y superior al derecho.

Por tanto, vemos claramente que, en todo caso, los “derechos” sólo aparecen en escena cuando los deberes son cumplidos o no, y sólo aparecen para confirmar (cual notario) ese cumplimiento o no cumplimiento, no para asumir una vida propia o prioridad o cualidad prístina que no tienen.

El deber, asimismo, de forma implícita invita a la acción, mientras que el derecho invita a la pasividad. Alguien que se desenvuelve en su vida en base a sus *deberes* no necesita que nadie le regale ni conceda ni otorgue nada, sino que todo se lo gana con su esfuerzo. Por el contrario, alguien que se desenvuelve en su vida en base a sus “derechos” se convierte a la larga en un ser dependiente y/o en un parásito.

Si dos personas cumplen con sus deberes, de facto ya se están respetando mutuamente, por tanto, no hay lugar para los derechos de uno o del otro, no son necesarios… mejor dicho, no existen.

Además,
Un “derecho”, tal y como es entendido en el siglo XXI, es otorgado por quien tiene la potestad para ello: el ESTADO y su “Estado de Derecho”. Claro, estamos hablando del llamado “derecho positivo”, el cual (según nos dicen) emana a su vez del “derecho natural”.

Un resumen escueto sobre el concepto “derecho” en sus diferentes versiones sería el siguiente:

“*Derecho divino*”, que emana de dios (dioses), y del cual sólo disfrutan los elegidos (reyes, emperadores, etc.)


“*Derecho natura*l” (iusnaturalismo teológico) también de origen divino, pero en este caso, teóricamente, todos los humanos disfrutan de él por ser todos hijos de dios. Este derecho, en la práctica, no funciona igual para todos, como bien sabemos, ya que el poder constituido siempre disfrutó de derechos diferentes y superiores a los del pueblo llano. Este es, por ejemplo, el derecho de las monarquías "españolas".


“*Derecho natural*” pero ya despojado de carácter y/o emanación divinos, es decir, de origen puramente racional (iusnaturalismo racionalista), es decir, "*la razón" (que vista así sería también superior a lo humano e invariable) *nos dice que todos los humanos somos iguales y que, por tanto, tenemos todos los mismos derechos. Este "derecho" es el de la ilustración (y luego de las revoluciones liberales, ya con el derecho positivo empezando a funcionar).


“*Derecho positivo*”, que es, por ahora, último paso que se ha dado en la evolución del concepto “derecho”. Este es el derecho escrito, y hecho LEY; es el derecho del ESTADO, y éste puede suspender o eliminar esos “derechos” según “Razón de Estado”.
En realidad, el “derecho natural" y la "ley natural"[1] no son lo mismo, porque la segunda tiene más que ver precisamente con el *deber* que con el “derecho”; tiene que ver con la causa y la consecuencia, con lo correcto y lo incorrecto (*debo*_ hacer X si no quiero -o quiero- que suceda Y_). No existen los “derechos” en ese escenario de “ley natural”.

[1] Sólo admito el concepto “Ley Natural” en tanto relación genérica causa-efecto, no como lo interpreta la supuesta disidencia actual (OPPT, REML, etc.) que se basa en una “Ley Natural” que también sería de emanación divina, que deviene derecho (igual que el iusnaturalismo teológico).

Los 4 “derechos” expuestos comparten formas tautológicas, es decir, *los derechos existen porque existen*, y casualmente siempre son una imposición que le llega desde arriba al pueblo llano, siendo ese “arriba” *dios, "la razón” o el ESTADO*. Siempre hay entes suprahumanos y/o humanos expertos que dicen a todos los humanos lo que son y lo que no son. Es más, los "derechos" son impuestos a la fuerza al PUEBLO, aunque éste no los quiera.

Pero, en el caso de pretender seguir aceptando la existencia del concepto “derecho”, el más lógico, desde cualquier punto de vista, creyente o ateo, debería ser, como digo, el *derecho consuetudinario* (asambleario) que todos olvidan; y lo olvidan porque es el único que no proviene de ningún poder sobrehumano o por encima de los humanos; este “derecho” no le es dado o impuesto al pueblo, sino que es de creación popular, por tanto, horizontal. Además, este derecho consuetudinario es cohonestable con los creyentes porque respeta el “libre albedrío” que dios otorgó al ser humano; y es compatible con la “razón” de los ateos, porque sería la razón colectiva emanada de la asamblea.

Volvamos al ejemplo del bebé: si éste no busca la teta y no hubiera tecnología, moriría. Y si ni siquiera dejamos que el bebé busque la teta, y directamente le damos leche artificial, estamos creando desde el primer día de su vida a un humano laxo, derechohabientista, flojo.

Ya en adultos, el derechohabientismo genera seres pérfidos, envilecidos, arrogantes, soberbios, engreídos… y cuando son hiperprotegidos y empoderados por el ESTADO, se convierten en tiranos (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo... todos ellos nuevas herramientas de dominación, de totalitarismo).

Si el pueblo llano se diera cuenta de la farsa de los “derechos”:

Serían las mujeres las primeras que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el (dirigido e impulsado desde el Estado y el Gran Capital) feminismo de Estado y feminazismo.

Serían los propios homosexuales, lesbianas y transexuales los primeros que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el (dirigido e impulsado desde el Estado y el Gran Capital) movimiento LGTBI.

Serían los propios inmigrantes los que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el (dirigido e impulsado desde el Estado y el Gran Capital) inmigracionismo.

Serían los propios musulmanes los que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el islam político y la teocracia (impulsados desde el Estado y el Gran Capital).

¿Por qué no lo hacen? Porque todos se han creído el papel que les ha sido asignado, el papel de víctimas que, como tales, han de ser protegidas.

Y no lo hacen porque, tanto ellos como el resto de la población, se han creído el embeleco infrahumanizante de los “derechos”, cuando lo que realmente construye un humano de calidad son los deberes (con mayúsculas: DEBERES).

Por tanto, todos ellos, tanto unos como otros, y también los de fuera de esos colectivos, todos, no miran por la sociedad en su conjunto, sino por sus “intereses corporativos”.

Todos divididos y enfrentados, todos derechohabientes, ninguno responsable de nada, todos víctimas. Todos cumpliendo a la perfección el papel que les ha sido asignado desde el poder constituido, desde el dúo Estado-Capital.

Y es que el victimismo es una herramienta muy útil para el sistema de dominación. Todo el mundo se siente víctima de algo, nadie se siente responsable de nada. Incluso el propio Estado (las minorías poderhabientes que lo componen) expande la idea de que él está en manos del malvado capitalismo, con éste, por supuesto, desempeñando gustosamente el papel de malo de la película, a sabiendas de que el Estado realmente vela, ha velado y velará por él. Y una vez que que el embuste del enfrentamiento ESTADO-CAPITAL va quedando en evidencia, se lanza al estrellato al siguiente embuste: el ESTADO está siendo atacado por el globalismo, por élites ocultas. CONSPIRACIONISMO.

El Poder (en todas sus formas ilegítimas, como son el Estado y el Gran Capital) no sabe de razas ni de culturas ni de nada, sino de “poder”; las razas, las religiones, los feminismos, los machismos... y el dinero son cebos para el pueblo, para que éste crea que lo importante son dichas cuestiones, y no la libertad con responsabilidad, no los *deberes*. Son cebos para que todo el mundo se sienta víctima de algo, y en tanto que víctima, por tanto, necesitado de tutela desde arriba; tutela de los ricos, los poderosos y los expertos, que piensan y deciden por todos y que disfrutan en su papel de tuteladores.

Por contra, un pueblo que asume su responsabilidad y no quiere ser tutelado, es un rival difícil para el poder constituido.
Sí, el victimismo-derechohabientismo es ya la mejor herramienta de dominación.

¿Vamos a seguir divididos y enfrentados en las mil y una ideologías diseñadas a tal efecto, o vamos a unirnos, el pueblo llano, para combatir al poder constituido?

Volviendo al hilo conductor de este texto, ¿vamos a seguir permitiendo que el tipo de vida impuesto por el dúo Estado-Capital nos impida tener hijos y además nos auto-justifiquemos por ello o creamos que lo hacemos por que es "nuestro derecho"?

Los que “ejerciendo su derecho” han decidido de forma voluntaria no tener hijos, aun pudiendo permitírselo ¿son conscientes de las consecuencias de tal decisión? ¿Saben que dicha decisión implica la necesidad de que haya gente en el mundo pasándolo mal que decida emigrar, y que así, con su llegada, hagan posible la viabilidad de esa sociedad antinatalista?

Debemos reflexionar sobre todas estas cuestiones, y obrar en consecuencia.

Reflexionar y obrar no son “derechos” (porque los “derechos”, como hemos comprobado, no existen), sino *deberes*. Si todos reflexionáramos no necesitaríamos a ninguna casta de expertos que lo hiciera por nosotros, empezando por la casta de expertos en “derecho”, y terminando por la casta de los expertos en demografía.


----------



## rejon (3 Oct 2019)

– Papá, mis derechos como hija son estos... 
– Sí, cariño. 
– Mis derechos como alumna son estos... Los profesores lo saben. 
– Claro, mi amor.
– Y mis derechos como ciudadana son estos... 

– ¿Y cuáles son tus obligaciones? 
– ¿Oligaciones? Conmigo no te pongas en plan fascista, eh. ......


----------



## Cabrea2 (3 Oct 2019)

Lo de los "derechos " es cierto.....
Que se lo digan al coleta...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Oct 2019)

*<<¡¡¡No hay derecho!!!>>* ---> una de esas frases que sirve como identificador de gilipollas.


----------



## Sigerico (4 Oct 2019)

Los " derechos" remiten al final a articulos de tal o cual Ley y su interpreracion judicial.

Es decir al final su contenido sera el que disponga el Poder via legislativa o judicial.

Por eso el sistema es tan aficionado a otorgar derechos, por que asi se atribuye la facultad de regular aspectos de la vida de los digamos subditos bajo la tapadera de dar/ otorgar mas libertades.

Supongamos que quieren impedir que la gente lea foros como este. Pues nada empezaran a hablar del derecho al acceso "libre" a internet y el derecho a tener una informacion veraz en internet etc, luego vendra una ley de regulacion de los nuevos derechos ....... imaginaos el resto.

La idea moderna de derecho tambien remite a un subjetivismo y un individualismo ( al que el Estado otorga derechos) lo que favorece la agenda atomizadora de la sociedad y promociona el egoismo y la actitud pasivo-receptiva. Asi se favorece la desvertebracion del pueblo, tradicionalmente organizado en pequeños grupos ( Municipio, Gremio, Familia) que se articulan en torno a un grupo de deberes y una actitud activa de entrega.

Estos Masones lo tenian ya todo muy pensado en el siglo XVIII !!!!!!!


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (5 Dic 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> *LOS “DERECHOS” NO EXISTEN*
> 
> Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos”...
> 
> ...



Vas bien encaminado pero te equivocas al hablar de "deberes" porque lo que tú llamas así, en realidad son INTERESES! Los deberes son una imposición que se obliga a cumplir con o sin el consentimiento de la persona, pero los intereses son algo que la propia persona busca satisfacer por un imperativo biológico inbricado en nuestra psique o por decisión deliberada. El bebé no es forzado a buscar la teta materna, él DESEA encontrarla y satisfacer su interes de mamar, aunque esto sea dictado por la biología es algo que el bebé desea imperiosamente ergo no puede ser catalogado de "deber".

Tener hijos es algo diferente porque tu supervivencia no se ve amenazada si no los tienes, es la supervivencia de tu colectivo en tal caso la que puede verse en complicaciones y esto solamente si hay muchos que deciden, al igual que tú, no tener descendencia.

Hay varias razones por las que alguien puede rechazar traer hijos a este mundo y es totalmente legítimo escoger esta opción, si se llega a ella tras un serio análisis de los pros y los contras que nacer en nuestro mundo en unas condiciones determinadas, o incluso generales, representan. Es una prerrogativa humana el sujetar los instintos biológicos a nuestra razón y esto es, a grosso modo, lo que nos distingue de los animales.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Dic 2019)

Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! dijo:


> Vas bien encaminado pero te equivocas al hablar de "deberes" porque lo que tú llamas así, en realidad son INTERESES! Los deberes son una imposición que se obliga a cumplir con o sin el consentimiento de la persona, pero los intereses son algo que la propia persona busca satisfacer por un imperativo biológico inbricado en nuestra psique o por decisión deliberada. El bebé no es forzado a buscar la teta materna, él DESEA encontrarla y satisfacer su interes de mamar, aunque esto sea dictado por la biología es algo que el bebé desea imperiosamente ergo no puede ser catalogado de "deber".



Primera acepción de la definición de la RAE de "deber":

*"Estar obligado a algo por la ley divina, natural o positiva"*

El bebé está obligado por ley natural.

En los adultos, además, existe el DEBER AUTOIMPUESTO.



Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! dijo:


> Tener hijos es algo diferente porque tu supervivencia no se ve amenazada si no los tienes, es la supervivencia de tu colectivo en tal caso la que puede verse en complicaciones y esto solamente si hay muchos que deciden, al igual que tú, no tener descendencia.
> 
> Hay varias razones por las que alguien puede rechazar traer hijos a este mundo y es totalmente legítimo escoger esta opción, si se llega a ella tras un serio análisis de los pros y los contras que nacer en nuestro mundo en unas condiciones determinadas, o incluso generales, representan. Es una prerrogativa humana el sujetar los instintos biológicos a nuestra razón y esto es, a grosso modo, lo que nos distingue de los animales.



No he dicho que no sea legítimo no tener hijos, sino que NO es un "derecho" (incluso admitiendo que existen los "derechos", que no es mi caso), sino que es sólo una opción, que de ser elegida, acarrea consecuencias, que DEBEN ser asumidas... sobre todo si se DESEA vivir en comunidad, y no aislado.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (5 Dic 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Primera acepción de la definición de la RAE de "deber":
> 
> *"Estar obligado a algo por la ley divina, natural o positiva"*
> 
> ...



El bebé está obligado por una ley natural que opera bajo el interés implícito del bebé en mantenerse vivo, es por así decirlo un interés que viene reforzado de serie en la biología del infante. En cuanto al deber autoimpuesto, ese concepto es una filigrana dialéctica para embellecer una decisión personal y hacerla comunitariamente hermosa. Ese deber autoimpuesto lo es porque INTERESA al que lo asume, en base a algún punto que le resulta deseable a su ego.


----------



## Gigatr0n (5 Dic 2019)

Los derechos para los ricos... ahí tienes el resumen al tocho que has puesto.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Dic 2019)

Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! dijo:


> El bebé está obligado por una ley natural que opera bajo el interés implícito del bebé en mantenerse vivo, es por así decirlo un interés que viene reforzado de serie en la biología del infante. En cuanto al deber autoimpuesto, ese concepto es una filigrana dialéctica para embellecer una decisión personal y hacerla comunitariamente hermosa. Ese deber autoimpuesto lo es porque INTERESA al que lo asume, en base a algún punto que le resulta deseable a su ego.



No, el deber autoimpuesto también puede ser DESINTERESADO.
Obrar por VIRTUD y no por interés... ahí está el quid.

Todo lo que nos alejemos de la virtud = MAL = LIBERTICIDIO = TIRANÍA
Si obramos 100% por interés ---> sociedad hobbesiana en la que nos dicen que el ESTADO es necesario para poner orden y salvarnos de nosotros mismos.

Obviamente, cuanto más nos acerquemos a obrar por virtud (hacer el bien por su propio valor y no por conseguir premios) más nos acercaremos a la LIBERTAD y menos necesitaremos una casta de expertos (ESTADO, minorías poderhabientes, expertos) que decidan la totalidad de nuestra existencia.


----------



## Alex Cosma (5 Dic 2019)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los derechos para los ricos... ahí tienes el resumen al tocho que has puesto.



No, los ricos detentan PODER y lo EJERCEN, tampoco tienen derechos.
Recuerda, los derechos no existen.
La invención de los "derechos" tiene por objetivo precisamente hacernos DEPENDIENTES de terceros en posición de dar y quitar, mientras que los deberes nos hacen dependientes de nosotros mismos y de nuestros iguales que, a su vez, asumen y cumplen con sus deberes.


----------



## Columbiner (5 Dic 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> *LOS “DERECHOS” NO EXISTEN*
> 
> Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos”...
> 
> ...



Ni me he molestado en leerlo, pero te vas al Gulag por facha.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Jul 2020)

Los hechos, poco a poco, irán haciendo aún más verdadero el texto.... Aún así, y con un pie en el hoyo, quizá con un arma apuntando a su cabeza, el DERECHOHABIENTISTA-BIENESTARISTA al uso seguirá creyendo en los "DERECHOS".

Una lástima de generaciones perdidas y exterminadas creyendo que hacían el BIEN, que estaban bien informadas y que creían haber "conquistado logros".


----------



## Furymundo (16 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El Poder (en todas sus formas ilegítimas, como son el Estado y el Gran Capital) no sabe de razas ni de culturas ni de nada, sino de “poder”; *las razas,* las religiones, los feminismos, los machismos... y el dinero *son cebos para el pueblo*



Con lo bien que te ha quedado. y la palmas con esto.


----------



## Alex Cosma (16 Ago 2020)

Furymundo dijo:


> Con lo bien que te ha quedado. y la palmas con esto.



Si acierto en lo demás, es muy posible que también acierte en eso.... De hecho, acierto, y puedo desarrollarlo de forma extensa.

El debate racial, tal y como es planteado, es un FALSO DEBATE, como siempre y como todos los debates que tienen los urbanitas del siglo XXI.

Todos ellos, los racistas y los antirracistas ayudando a la aniquilación de todas las culturas... porque lo determinante son las culturas, y las etnias asociadas y creadoras de ellas.

Los racistas, al decir que la RAZA ES TODO, son fácilmente refutables-demonizables.
Los antirracistas, como rechazo a los racistas, se van al otro extremo, y dicen que la raza y la etnia NO SON NADA.

Tesis + Antítesis = síntesis
Tesis falsa + Antítesis falsa = síntesis falsa.

¿Qué sale de ahí?, lo siguiente:

1- Todo aquel que se siente orgulloso de su cultura, y por tanto, de su etnia, por tanto de la asociación etnia-cultura (sin que ello suponga racismo de ningún tipo) es asociado a racismo-nazismo.
2- Todos los que se quieren distanciar del racismo-nazismo, se convierten a la endofobia y el auto-odio, asumiendo como malo todo lo propio, y bueno todo lo ajeno.

Resultado final:
Emigración masiva y destrucción de todas las culturas, tanto las de origen como las de destino de los emigrantes.

No, la raza blanca no desaparecerá, pero formará parte (junto a otras razas) de las minorías poderhabientes que manden sobre todos.
El racismo de Hitler ha servido precisamente para dar la excusa al SISTEMA para exterminar a los blancos.

El discurso racialista es equivocado, y no porque sea 100% falso (algo de verdad incluye, aunque no tanta como los racialistas quisieran: no todo es raza, hay muchos más factores). Y a los racialistas hay que responder que los blancos no desaparecerán, pero serán muy pocos y estarán en las élites, como es lógico... pero esas élites no protegen a la raza blanca en general, sino sus privilegios (los de las élites).

Los racialistas deberían pensar a quién han beneficiado finalmente, de facto, las teorías y políticas raciales (con las que siguen machaconamente muchos)... No al pueblo blanco, sino a las élites blancas... esas que pergeñaron el ideario racialista para que luego éste haya sido usado (con o sin dicha intención desde su origen) para demonizar toda mención y argumento identitario... *Es más, siendo pragmático, si yo fuera de las élites blancas y tuviera la certeza (equivocada o no) de esa superioridad racial blanca, ¿qué mejor manera de mantener mi status y mi poder que ELIMINANDO toda posibilidad de competencia por parte de otras personas de raza blanca?* ¿Quién es más racista supremacista blanco, el que pretende rodearse sólo de los de su raza (supuestamente Hitler, el "tonto útil") o los que pretenden rodearse de mestizos para así destacar para siempre entre ellos y dominarlos?

*Más claramente: el principal enemigo (rival) de alguien que se cree superior por su raza no es una persona de otra raza, sino alguien de su misma raza; si yo soy bueno haciendo lavadoras mi rival no es el que hace sillas, sino el que hace lavadoras, y es a ese al que me interesa eliminar (sirva el ejemplo, probablemente mal elegido, porque yo no pienso que haya que eliminar al competidor).*

Las élites blancas (ya sea por convicción o por haber sido contaminadas por lo que sea o por quien sea) estarían entonces, bajo este prisma, interesadas en hacer desaparecer al resto de blancos porque así no tendrán rival ni competencia... Piensa en ello... ¿por qué extraña razón un rico y poderoso blanco racista-supremacista debería tener entre sus prioridades proteger a la raza blanca? No tiene sentido. Si es supremacista le interesa estar rodeado de seres inferiores que ratifiquen su superioridad...

Ante esta realidad, los nazis dicen que Hitler no era rico-poderoso, sino gente del pueblo que llega al poder... y que como integrante del pueblo, quería proteger a su raza. ¿De verdad se creen eso los nazis? ¿De verdad creen que Hitler no fue aupado al poder?

Repito más claro aún:
El racismo supremacista HECHO LEY (el de los nazis) que no tiene en cuenta los intereses de las clases dominantes, y que sólo mira por el PUEBLO, no existe.
El antirracismo multicultural HECHO LEY (el de la socialdemocracia parlamentarista) que no tiene en cuenta los intereses de las clases dominantes y que sólo mira por el PUEBLO, tampoco existe.

Veamos:

No es casualidad que en Europa haya habido tantas guerras... esto ha sido así por dos razones: por el superior concepto de libertad del europeo respecto a otras civilizaciones-sociedades, y porque, precisamente, esto lo saben muy bien las clases dominantes europeas. *Saben que para doblegar a sus pueblos necesitan llevarlos de guerra en guerra, y los que no mueren, finalmente, desean el descanso debido a tanto horror sufrido y/o contemplado... y para eso llegó el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (generando seres pusilánimes, hedonistas, cobardes, vacíos, inhábiles para todo lo que no sea depender del ESTADO) con el que dar la puntilla final a los pueblos europeos.*

Con las guerras debilitaron y predispusieron al pueblo, y con el estado de bienestar lo aniquilan definitivamente.

En mi opinión, esta es la auténtica realidad del discurso racialista: independientemente del grado de verdad que contenga dicho discurso, lo cierto es que los hechos nos dicen que NO fue ideado para proteger a la raza blanca, sino, en todo caso, a las élites de la misma... así es como ha sido (las demás posibilidades no dejan de ser eso... posibilidades, pero la realidad ha sido sólo una y no podemos ni debemos negarla, porque sería autoengañarnos... tal y como hacemos, por cierto, con el resto de autoengaños en el resto de facetas de nuestras vidas).

Olvidad el discurso racialista (al menos los que vayáis de buena fe, porque los agentes del sistema que llenan los foros como éste ya sabemos que no lo van a hacer).

Lo diré de otra forma, para que quede aún más claro: la auténtica realidad es que, contrariamente a lo que nos dicen, *quien ganó la segunda guerra mundial fue el racismo supremacista*... y son esas minorías supremacistas (a las que no hace falta añadir ninguna connotación judía) las que posteriormente han impulsado el mestizaje, la globalización, la inmigración masiva, la homosexualización, el feminismo de estado, etc. porque todo eso sirve al mismo objetivo: dominacion sobre una masa degradada (además de enfrenada entre sí).

Nadie del pueblo llano, per se, es racista (ni siquiera racialista) hasta que se lo meten en la cabeza, o hasta que ve su cultura invadida por extranjeros; y esas invasiones son provocadas por las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO y el CAPITAL, en sus continuas luchas por cuotas de poder y por mantener su estatus: estados contra estados; capital contra capital.

Leed este texto de Israel Shamir (judío ruso convertido al cristianismo ortodoxo, un tipo que también tiene su lado oscuro, es estalinista o algo así) sobre la inmigración y el racismo; es de lo más acertado que leído sobre el asunto, y en un lenguaje claro y sencillo al alcance de todo el mundo:

*Raza e inmigración*

Resumen: las teorías racialistas, de facto, en los hechos, han perjudicado y perjudican al pueblo llano blanco.

Los que, de buena fe, insisten en ellas están profundamente equivocados (los hechos mandan).

Hay otros sin buena fe que son agentes del sistema... en los foros hay muchos.

Más resumido: Sin Hitler no hubiera sido posible implantar posteriormente todas las ideologías antirracistas (inmigracionistas) que ahora soportamos.

PD1: La superioridad de la cultura occidental no viene ni de Grecia ni de Roma, sino a pesar de Grecia y de Roma. Estos fueron dos imperios esclavistas (esclavistas de blancos en su mayoría) al uso, como otros tantos en el mundo.... no hay diferencias (por cierto, Hitler era admirador de Roma).

La superioridad civilizatoria real de los pueblos europeos surge después, con el cristianismo, y no el religioso, sino el substrato cultural surgido del sincretismo entre la cosmovisión de los pueblos europeos y el cristianismo original, el de Jesús, que no es el de la Iglesia católica, la cual es precisamente la negación del mensaje de Jesús... Y es a la caída de Roma, en la Alta Edad Media, cuando se produce la revolución social que nos ocultan, e incluso demonizan... ¿Por qué todos los sistemas educativos de todo occidente que nunca están de acuerdo en nada, están de acuerdo en demonizar a la Edad Media, incluso mezclando la Alta con la Baja? ¿Por qué están de acuerdo en decir que fue un RETROCESO y una época oscura? (nada menos que MIL años de retroceso). Pues por la sencilla razón de que la historia la escribieron los que escribían, el pueblo no lo hacía. Y los que escribían, al igual que los artistas, siempre estaban (y están) al servicio del PODER... un PODER frente al PUEBLO que en la edad media fue mucho menor que en los imperios anteriores... y eso no gustaba al PODER.

Sí, la Alta Edad Media (en la baja ya empezó el PODER a tomar posiciones de nuevo) fue un periodo de libertades, que nos es escondido con el famoso y agigantado feudalismo, el cual, en sus formas más extremas (las cuales no se dieron ni de lejos en la Península Ibérica) era mucho mejor que ser un urbanita empleado del Mercadona.

PD2: No confundir LIBERTAD con COMODIDAD, de hecho ambas son antagónicas. Lo que creemos que es más libertad es en realidad más comodidad (sobre todo mental, la más nociva de las comodidades), la cual ha sido proporcionada por la tecnología.... Sí, es la tecnología la que nos ha creado (y no casualmente) una falsa sensación de libertad... por eso escandaliza que yo compare a un reponedor del Mercadona (equipado con un móvil de última generación) con un campesino del siglo XI.

Por suerte (y lo digo en serio, por suerte) el bienestarismo está en sus últimos estertores, y esto pondrá al descubierto qué es realmente la modernidad, y qué es realmente el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... dúo que es precisamente el invento principal (en su forma primaria) que surgió del llamado RENACIMIENTO; etapa ésta que... oh qué casualidad, es la que, lejos de ser demonizada, es elevada a los altares del progreso, la libertad, la cultura, el comercio, etc.


----------



## dabrute (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Si acierto en lo demás, es muy posible que también acierte en eso.... De hecho, acierto, y puedo desarrollarlo de forma extensa.
> 
> El debate racial, tal y como es planteado, es un FALSO DEBATE, como siempre y como todos los debates que tienen los urbanitas del siglo XXI.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón aquí y allí pero hay demasiado dogmatismo.

Merece un up.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> Tienes razón aquí y allí pero hay demasiado dogmatismo.
> 
> Merece un up.



Debemos acostumbrarnos a no usar las expresiones "tienes razón" y "no tienes razón", porque denota que quien las usa cree estar en condiciones de dar y quitar razones a la otra persona. Mejor usar la expresiones, "estoy de acuerdo" o "no estoy de acuerdo", seguidas de la argumentación correspondiente.

Para saber si alguien tiene razón o no, y para adjudicársela o no, es pre-requisito que la persona que da o quita esa razón haya llegado a ella anteriormente... No suele ser el caso. Además, aunque fuera el caso, repito, no queda bien ponerse, de facto, por encima de la otra persona... Esa arrogancia se la dejamos a los "expertos" oficiales, a sueldo del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, que son los que han creado la realidad que vivimos, dado que hemos delegado en ellos la totalidad de nuestra existencia.

¿Tengo razón?, mejor dicho, ¿estamos de acuerdo?


----------



## dabrute (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Debemos acostumbrarnos a no usar las expresiones "tienes razón" y "no tienes razón", porque denota que quien las usa cree estar en condiciones de dar y quitar razones a la otra persona. Mejor usar la expresiones, "estoy de acuerdo" o "no estoy de acuerdo", seguidas de la argumentación correspondiente.
> 
> Para saber si alguien tiene razón o no, y para adjudicársela o no, es pre-requisito que la persona que da o quita esa razón haya llegado a ella anteriormente... No suele ser el caso. Además, aunque fuera el caso, repito, no queda bien ponerse, de facto, por encima de la otra persona... Esa arrogancia se la dejamos a los "expertos" oficiales, a sueldo del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, que son los que han creado la realidad que vivimos, dado que hemos delegado en ellos la totalidad de nuestra existencia.
> 
> ¿Tengo razón?, mejor dicho, ¿estamos de acuerdo?



Has entendido lo que he dicho y, lo demuestras, dándome la razón.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> Has entendido lo que he dicho y, lo demuestras, dándome la razón.



Precisamente en tu respuesta he dejado sin mencionar lo del "dogmatismo" porque no he entendido bien a qué o a quién te refieres, teniendo en cuenta que me concedes la razón en mi exposición. Si te refieres a que, a pesar de estar cargado de razón, soy dogmático, no estaría de más que desarrollaras tal afirmación. Si, por el contrario, no te refieres a mi, pues no estaría tampoco de más que reformularas tu comentario para que no haya lugar a dudas.


----------



## dabrute (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Precisamente en tu respuesta he dejado sin mencionar lo del "dogmatismo" porque no he entendido bien a qué o a quién te refieres, teniendo en cuenta que me concedes la razón en mi exposición. Si te refieres a que, a pesar de estar cargado de razón, soy dogmático, no estaría de más que desarrollaras tal afirmación. Si, por el contrario, no te refieres a mi, pues no estaría tampoco de más a que reformularas tu comentario para que no haya lugar a dudas.



Los juegos de palabras me dan pereza.

Y desmerecen el esfuerzo que has puesto en el hilo que, como he dicho, tiene suficiente substancia para merecer un up.

Este intercambio evidentemente no.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> Los juegos de palabras me dan pereza.
> 
> Y desmerecen el esfuerzo que has puesto en el hilo que, como he dicho, tiene suficiente substancia para merecer un up.
> 
> Este intercambio evidentemente no.



De acuerdo, respeto tu postura (aunque me quedo sin saber a qué te refieres con el "dogmatismo").
Y gracias por el UP.


----------



## dabrute (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> De acuerdo, respeto tu postura (aunque me quedo sin saber a qué te refieres con el "dogmatismo").
> Y gracias por el UP.



Continua desarrollando tus ideas.

Son buenas, algunas excelentes.

Y considera, que debido a la potencia que les otorga precisamente la razón, quizá se beneficiarían si fuesen servidas con guantes de seda.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Si acierto en lo demás, es muy posible que también acierte en eso.... De hecho, acierto, y puedo desarrollarlo de forma extensa.
> 
> El debate racial, tal y como es planteado, es un FALSO DEBATE, como siempre y como todos los debates que tienen los urbanitas del siglo XXI.
> 
> ...



En tu discurso del principio equiparas el tema racial con el feminismo, denominándolo cebos para el pueblo.

Me respondes con una critica a las "teorías racialistas". 

Un post elaborado y muy bien hecho en que no tengo más que estar de acuerdo, pues visto el resultado, *así ha sido*.

Pero de vuelta a la realidad de hoy, las minorías blancas del poder me interesan lo mismo que un trozo de mierda pegado en la acera, ¿porque?

No solo no los considero de mi raza, ni siquiera los considero humanos. ( Me resultaría así mucho mas fácil quitarles la vida incluso torturarlos a placer )

No soy supremacista, quiero vivir entre mis semejantes, y eso me lo han quitado esa élite ( que sin duda es judia, tan blanca como lo pueden ser los tártaros del siglo XXI )

Mi enemigo es esa élite, si pero esa élite esta usando y usará a la marronada como usa a la policia/ejercito contra nosotros.
Y no tenemos posibilidad de ser quirúrgicos pues no tenemos ni medios ni organización, además de que es algo más propio de películas y videojuegos.

Se consciente de esto:
Con las élites no nos cruzamos por la calle, nos cruzamos con moros y negros, que serán los que pondrán nuestra vida en peligro.

Y en ese momento, en el momento en que estés solo entre la espada y la pared, tendrás que dejarte de toda esa mierda, y volar cabezas de moros y de negros para sobrevivir.

Y cuando lo hagas* no habrás caído en ninguna trampa por parte de las élites*.

Las razas/etnias son *verdad*, usada por las élites ¿Y QUE?

No voy a rechazar la verdad porque un puñado de jazaros y traidores la usen contra mi.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> Y considera, que debido a la potencia que les otorga precisamente la razón, quizá se beneficiarían si fuesen servidas con guantes de seda.



Estoy de acuerdo, en que a la gente le gusta, y merece, ser bien tratada, y que yo suelo ser muy duro en mi planteamientos (duro, que no irrespetuoso en el plano personal) pero.... hay un problema en ello: mi obsesión (la acepto como tal) es diferenciarme de los que ostentan poder sobre los demás, y de los que quieren o les gustaría ostentarlo (lo sepan o no, sean o no conscientes de ello).

¿Qué hacen, precisamente, los políticos para ganar el aplauso, el apoyo e incluso la veneración (lo cual es muy triste) del PUEBLO?
Sí, precisamente *regalan los oídos a la gente*... Les dicen, sois los mejores, merecéis una vida mejor, bla, bla, bla.

Además, como hay que simular que los partidos ofrecen opciones diferentes, el PUEBLO es compartimentado, dividido, en diferentes colectivos victimizados, los cuales tienen a sus respectivos partidos que les prometen velar por ellos...

Yo bajo ningún concepto quiero regalar el oído a nadie, por la sencilla razón de que no quiero poder sobre nadie. Sé que es una medida extrema, pero a grandes males, grandes remedios.

Si yo creara un partido (cosa imposible al ser anti-Estado) sería uno que explicara lo cobardes, ingenuos, miserables, irresponsables, hipócritas, infantiles, arrogantes, soberbios, engreídos y hedonistas que somos... Sí, "somos"; usaría el plural de autoría... porque no es lo mismo, y es muy diferente, decir a alguien que es gilipollas, a decirle, SOMOS GILIPOLLAS... Si te pones a la altura del otro, y compartes sus problemas, sus errores, y sus responsabilidades, por mucho que le critiques, el no lo interpretará como un ataque a su persona.

Sí, ha llegado el momento de dejar de ser NIÑOS IRRESPONSABLES que necesitan ser agasajados-adulados, y empezar a ser ADULTOS RESPONSABLES que recuerden, y asuman, que "quien bien te quiere, te hará llorar".

El dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL no nos quiere, y nos hace (hacía) reír; ahora sigue sin querernos, y nos va a hacer llorar.

Repito: la gente, incluido yo, necesitamos un buen par de hostias que nos hagan despertar del espejismo bienestarista y espabilar. Yo ya recibí mi par de hostias, por eso estoy en condiciones de decir a la gente los beneficios que éstas producen.

Dicho lo cual, y sin menoscabo de todo lo anterior, sí, los humanos necesitan amor y cariño, pero el que se dan entre ellos mismos, no el que les regala el PODER... Un cariño, el del PODER, que precisamente nos hace creer los reyes del mambo y que no necesitamos a nuestros iguales, ni relacionarnos con ellos horizontalmente, porque todo lo que queremos y necesitamos lo obtenemos (nos es concedido, mejor dicho, era concedido) en nuestras relaciones VERTICALES con el PODER, con las estructuras (el Estado de Bienestar).

Este foro es un ejemplo muy bueno de como está la sociedad actual, dividida, enfrentada, odiadora de sus iguales y servil con el PODER.

¿Realmente la gente quiere y necesita el cariño de los demás? Eso sólo sucede con los humanos que no han sido degradados para ser meros productores-consumidores al servicio del LEVIATÁN (dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL).

Sí, la crisis actual no es sanitaria, ni económica, ni política, ni nada de todo eso... todo eso son consecuencias; la CAUSA es la profunda degradación del ser humano de la modernidad.

Pero la crisis actual puede tornarse CAUSA si los humanos toman consciencia de ello, si reconocen su profunda degradación, porque sólo tienes alguna opción de solucionar un problema si eres capaz de identificarlo. El problema es que la caída actual, debido a la degradación actual (y no sólo de los humanos, sino del medio ambiente, escasez de recursos naturales, etc.) será la mayor de la historia de la humanidad, por tanto hará falta una fortaleza de espíritu como jamás antes en la historia de la humanidad....

Estamos, por tanto ante un doble reto: sobrevivir a la mayor caída de la historia, y crear una nueva sociedad partiendo de los escombros más tóxicos posibles.

Nos ha tocado vivir esta época, y tenemos dos opciones:
1- Seguir siendo objetos de la historia (objetos de usar y tirar), es decir, seguir siendo cobardes.
2- Ser sujetos (agentes) de la historia, y tomar las riendas de nuestro destino junto a nuestros iguales; es decir, ser valientes.

PD: El que crea que dentro de 30 años, podrá ir de viaje a Cancún, cenar en terrazas, tener móviles e internet, etc. es que no ha entendido ni quiere entender nada, por tanto ya ha tomado la decisión de seguir siendo OBJETO de la historia.

Las ciudades van a ser morgues; la única opción es el retorno al mundo rural... el cual, a su vez, está muy deterioridado por culpa de la existencia de las grandes urbes.

Lo dicho, tenemos por delante grandes retos... Y una vez tengamos esto claro, hay que aceptar que lo más probable es que la mayor parte de nuestros esfuerzos (en el caso de los que hemos decidido ser SUJETOS, y no OBJETOS) no los veremos en vida traducidos a resultados tangibles... El posibilismo e inmediatismo propios de la modernidad han de ser eliminados en la nueva cosmovisión. El trabajo que ahora empecemos deberá ser continuado por las siguientes generaciones, por tanto ha de ser un esfuerzo y servicio. En otras palabras... porque es nuestro DEBER, y no por las recompensas que pretendamos alcanzar en vida.

El que vive por y para recompensas es un ser vil, es un mercenario... o, peor aún, un animal.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

Furymundo dijo:


> En tu discurso del principio equiparas el tema racial con el feminismo, denominándolo cebos para el pueblo.
> 
> Me respondes con una critica a las "teorías racialistas".
> 
> ...



A los inmigrantes hay que tratarlos como adultos responsables, no como niños irresponsables, ni como animales.
Los inmigrantes están siendo usados igual que te usan a ti y a mi y a todos los europeos.... Todos divididos y enfrentados, cada uno en su papel; unos en el papel de pobres y víctimas, y otros en el papel de ricos y victimarios.

Si no quieres inmigración masiva tienes que hacer dos cosas (bueno, son dos mil cosas, pero estas dos sirvan para empezar):

1- Tener hijos, aunque los tengas que criar debajo de un puente.
2- Desear (y no sólo desear, sino trabajar en esa dirección) la caída de Europa, la caída del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Mientras Europa sea una potencia mundial imperialista (ahora en caída y luchando con otras potencias) seguirá siendo exterminacionista de los pueblos europeos. Mientras en Europa mande el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, los pueblos europeos seguirán siendo exterminados.

El que siga creyendo que tal o cual partido (es decir, el ESTADO) nos salvará, demuestra con ello precisamente el nivel de degradación e infantilismo que ya he mencionado varias veces, y que es la característica principal del urbanita del siglo XXI.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> *1. A los inmigrantes hay que tratarlos como adultos responsables, no como niños irresponsables, ni como animales.
> 2. Los inmigrantes están siendo usados igual que te usan a ti y a mi y a todos los europeos.... Todos divididos y enfrentados, cada uno en su papel; unos en el papel de pobres y víctimas, y otros en el papel de ricos y victimarios.
> 
> Si no quieres inmigración masiva tienes que hacer *dos cosas (bueno, son dos mil cosas, pero estas dos sirvan para empezar):
> ...



1. A los inmigrantes hay que tratarlos como lo que son invasores, no invitados por nosotros, parásitos, este no es su lugar.

2. Si crees que vas a convencer a Islamicos ( que siguen su propia agenda por cierto ) que se "unan" a nosotros cuando además están en el lado
beneficioso del trato de las elites contra nosotros, en fin, ve y suguiereselo A ELLOS!!! por no decir del deber que tienen de mentirte como infiel que eres. No esperes que comprendan nada, siguen su propia agenda ( Invasión conquista y exterminio nuestro ) 

3. Si no quiero inmigración masiva, tengo que tener hijos. ¿ Quien dice eso ? El sistema que pone excusas para traer toda la chusma del mundo aquí. Esas 2 cosas no están relacionadas, el sistema lo usa como excusa para llevar a cabo su plan.

4. Europa no es nada, la UE te refieres, A titulo individual no puedo hacer NADA. Solo la violencia puede acabar con el ESTADO-CAPITAL, te recuerdo que el dinero se lo inventan, da igual lo que hagas.

5.Europa me importa una mierda, cada uno se ocupa de su pais, no voy a ser yo el tonto que se preocupe por quienes no se preocupan por mi.

6. Considero a los partidos politicos enemigos. Nadie nos salvará, salvo nosotros mismos ( estamos completamente solos ) haceos a la idea.


El que crea que a los inmigrantes tener enemigo común, los convierte en nuestros amiguitos o aliados. 
No tiene ni puta idea de lo que esta diciendo.

Los inmigrantes estan aqui para empeorar la cohesión social, y así poder ser usados en nuestra contra, y los inmis tan felices porque nos consideran mierda. Estan aqui en nuestra casa, han entrado por la puerta grande, y han venido para quedarse, cuando sean mayoria nos perseguiran y nos mataran.


----------



## Patronio (17 Ago 2020)

El derecho subjetivo es un interés jurídicamente protegido (definición de Ihering) , es un interés particular protegido por la ley y cuya efectividad depende de la iniciativa del propio titular del derecho, que debe reclamarlo ante las instituciones del poder. 

Dicho esto, voy a pedirme otro cubata, que que este ya lo he terminado.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

Furymundo dijo:


> 1. A los inmigrantes hay que tratarlos como lo que son invasores, no invitados por nosotros, parásitos, este no es su lugar.



¿Y quién los va a tratar así? ¿tú?
Cuando tú, junto a tus iguales tengas el poder, y no lo tenga el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, y mediante votación en Asamblea, lleguéis al acuerdo de que hay que tratarlos como invasores, entonces, y sólo entonces, podrás tratarlos como tales, idependientemente de que aciertes o no con esa decisión, sea justa o no.



Furymundo dijo:


> 2. Si crees que vas a convencer a Islamicos ( que siguen su propia agenda por cierto ) que se "unan" a nosotros cuando además están en el lado
> beneficioso del trato de las elites contra nosotros, en fin, ve y suguiereselo A ELLOS!!! por no decir del deber que tienen de mentirte como infiel que eres. No esperes que comprendan nada, siguen su propia agenda ( Invasión conquista y exterminio nuestro )



Tengo más claro que tú que en concreto a los musulmanes hay pocas posibilidades de convencerlos de nada, pero me remito al punto anterior...



Furymundo dijo:


> 3. Si no quiero inmigración masiva, tengo que tener hijos. ¿ Quien dice eso ? El sistema que pone excusas para traer toda la chusma del mundo aquí. Esas 2 cosas no están relacionadas, el sistema lo usa como excusa para llevar a cabo su plan.



¿Que no está relacionado tener 2 hijos por mujer que tener 0,9? (ahora con la pandemia la cifra andará por el 0,3).
Pues entonces el debate termina aquí.
Y sí, la excusa para traer inmigrantes es que la sociedad está envejecida y no tiene hijos.
Y, una vez más, repito, da igual si con inmigración se solucionara ese problema o no (aunque no se soluciona, y eso lo sabemos); lo importante es que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL usa esa excusa... excusa que no podrían esgrimir si la natalidad fuera correcta. Por tanto, es un error conceder esa excusa... Por tanto es correcto e indicado (además de por otras mil razones) tener hijos.



Furymundo dijo:


> 4. Europa no es nada, la UE te refieres, A titulo individual no puedo hacer NADA. Solo la violencia puede acabar con el ESTADO-CAPITAL, te recuerdo que el dinero se lo inventan, da igual lo que hagas



1- La Unión Europea es el ESTADO de ESTADOS, por tanto sigue siendo ESTADO, y al día de hoy te influye, nos influye.
2- La violencia hay que usarla cuando estás lleno de razones y argumentos y el PODER no ha podido ser derrocado. Y sólo la debe ejercer el PUEBLO LLANO, ajeno a todo partido y toda ideología.
3- Si esa violencia es desatada por una facción que quiere asaltar el ESTADO, no sólo no soluciona el problema, sino que lo hace mayor y le concede una prorroga al PODER en el caso de que la facción violenta salga victoriosa. Porque el problema no es la facción sino la institución, el ESTADO y su mera existencia.



Furymundo dijo:


> 5.Europa me importa una mierda, cada uno se ocupa de su pais, no voy a ser yo el tonto que se preocupe por quienes no se preocupan por mi.



De acuerdo hasta cierto punto, y en líneas generales.
Sí, la lucha debe ser LOCAL.... toda globalización es globalización, es uniformización, por muy buenas intenciones que tenga.



Furymundo dijo:


> 6. Considero a los partidos politicos enemigos. Nadie nos salvará, salvo nosotros mismos ( estamos completamente solos ) haceos a la idea.



De acuerdo también.



Furymundo dijo:


> El que crea que a los inmigrantes tener enemigo común, los convierte en nuestros amiguitos o aliados.
> No tiene ni puta idea de lo que esta diciendo.



Yo no he dicho eso, por tanto no me doy por aludido.
Pero a todo el mundo hay que concederle una oportunidad.... también a los inmigrantes. Si esa oportunidad no es aprovechada, por ejemplo para hacer la revolución contra el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, junto a los autóctonos, entonces sí pasaremos de nuevo al punto uno de tu intervención, y serían tratados como ¿invasores?, lo cual no quiere decir exterminados porque sí (tú quizá piensas diferente, allá tú con tu conciencia)



Furymundo dijo:


> Los inmigrantes estan aqui para empeorar la cohesión social, y así poder ser usados en nuestra contra, y los inmis tan felices porque nos consideran mierda. Estan aqui en nuestra casa, han entrado por la puerta grande, y han venido para quedarse, cuando sean mayoria nos perseguiran y nos mataran.



No sólo son traídos para empeorar la cohexión social, sino también y sobre todo para sustituirnos, porque en el nuevo modelo político-económico y en el nuevo escenario geoestratégico la clase media europea no es funcional, y debe ser exterminada y sustituida por población nueva que llega esclava de serie. Simplemente ahora los inmigrantes están siendo fidelizados con los estertores del bienestarismo....

Sí... esos MENAS de los que te quejas son aún más serviles con el poder que tú mismo (que ya es decir).
Porque los mejores esclavos son los que odian a sus iguales y son serviles con el PODER.
Algún día lo entenderás, quizá tarde.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Y quién los va a tratar así? ¿tú?
> Cuando tú, junto a tus iguales tengas el poder, y no lo tenga el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, y mediante votación en Asamblea, lleguéis al acuerdo de que hay que tratarlos como invasores, entonces, y sólo entonces, podrás tratarlos como tales, idependientemente de que aciertes o no con esa decisión, sea justa o no.



A nivel individual, no relacionarse con extranjeros, no ayudar a normalizar su existencia aqui, esto es como salir sin bozal, acciones individuales que se deben de hacer, para vivir acorde con unos principios. Yo y mis iguales no vamos a tener el poder por arte de magia, no cuento con ello tampoco.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Tengo más claro que tú que en concreto a los musulmanes hay pocas posibilidades de convencerlos de nada, pero me remito al punto anterior...



No vas a poder "convencer" a nadie, porque que tu no seas racista porque te han lavado el cerebro y vas contra-natura, no significa que negros y panchitos no tengan conciencia racial que es lo natural y que todos tienen, mas en un territorio colonial suyo como es España, ellos reciben la parte buena de todo esto ( parasitarnos ) no van a pegarse un tiro en el pie, y si las cosas se ponen feas siempre tienen su país.

Tienen las espaldas guardadas.

Pero además mira lo peligroso que puede ser confiar en extranjeros, pedirles apoyo o ayuda, no me creo la historia oficial pero fijate como nos invadieron los moros, vinieros en ayuda de alguna faccion visigoda y luego ¿que?....

No deposites confianza en colectivos extranjeros



Alex Cosma dijo:


> *1-¿Que no está relacionado tener 2 hijos por mujer que tener 0,9? (ahora con la pandemia la cifra andará por el 0,3).*
> Pues entonces el debate termina aquí.
> Y sí, la excusa para traer inmigrantes es que la sociedad está envejecida y no tiene hijos.
> Y, una vez más, repito, da igual si con inmigración se solucionara ese problema o no* (aunque no se soluciona, y eso lo sabemos)*; lo importante es que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL usa esa excusa... excusa que no podrían esgrimir si la natalidad fuera correcta. Por tanto, es un error *conceder esa excusa*... Por tanto es correcto e indicado (además de por otras mil razones) tener hijos.



1- ¿Me has entendido?
No esta relacionado tener poca natalidad con que te invada un pais extranjero, ( Te parece la invasión un proceso natural ? fruto de la baja natalidad? )

Si las invasiones o inmigraciones te parecen algo natural, que sepas que las guerras por recursos ( incluido mujeres ) tambien son naturales

SI aceptas la primera aceptas la segunda. Donde los invasores son tiroteados sin compasion en las fronteras del territorio y perseguidos dentro.

*La baja natalidad no es un problema*, eso es lo que te cuenta el sistema. es un problema quizas para los esclavizadores que se quedan sin esclavos, pero vuelvo a ver como esta el pais con un 25% oficial de paro, sin industria ni futuro.

y me dicen que nuestra baja natalidad es un problema porque manzanas, y me llenas esto de basura humana con un CI digno de un perro.

No solucionas problemas, los creas que es a lo que se dedican los politicos, y cumplen la agenda de genocidio

Y no hace falta experimentarlo para saber que no se solucionan los problemas realizando genocidio por substitucion. 
Pagapensiones llamamos sarcasticamente a los invasores.

Porque si asi se solucionan los problemas ¿que tal si fusilamos a todos los parados ?

A mi las excusas que yo le de o le deje de dar a mi enemigo me importan una soberana mierda. basicamente porque esta jugando a un juego en el que el siempre va a tener ventaja ( Mass mierda, perros etc...). La unica forma de ganar a ese juego es no jugar, por lo menos con sus reglas.

¿Quieres jugar a una competicion amañada en la que vas a competir con moros negros y panchos que reciben ayuditas del sudor de tu frente para tener hijos mientras tu, aparte de lo que te quitan para darselo a ellos, recibes puñalada tras puñalada por parte de la administración ?, adelante pues, juega a ese juego, avisa cuando ganes.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> 1- La Unión Europea es el ESTADO de ESTADOS, por tanto sigue siendo ESTADO, y al día de hoy te influye, nos influye.
> 2- La violencia hay que usarla cuando estás lleno de razones y argumentos y el PODER no ha podido ser derrocado. Y sólo la debe ejercer el PUEBLO LLANO, ajeno a todo partido y toda ideología.
> 3- Si esa violencia es desatada por una facción que quiere asaltar el ESTADO, no sólo no soluciona el problema, sino que lo hace mayor y le concede una prorroga al PODER en el caso de que la facción violenta salga victoriosa. Porque el problema no es la facción sino la institución, el ESTADO y su mera existencia.



1. No puedo luchar contra la UE. porque primero tengo a una caterva de funcionarios y politicos locales delante protegiendo la UE, primero me tengo que encargar de esos.

2-3 Muy bien, pero el tiempo sigue pasando, y no se hace nada. El problema aumenta, y la supervivencia y la venganza son razones legitimas para empezar a usar la violencia, organizada y dirigida a aquellos que se pongan en nuestro camino.

*El pueblo llano* esta compuesto por hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido, si hasta a los que se supone despiertos siguen en los paradigmas ideologicos y en el complejo de inferioridad Español!!!!!, el Estado se ha encargado de ello, 

y siempre excluyendo a los inmis parasitos. que no se cuantos son, pero yo no me creo una mierda el mito de los 47 millones, llevamos decadas siendo 47 millones con el ratio de natalidad que tenemos, o has metido no-españoles en esos 47 millones o esa cifra no la veo creible. ( como todos los datos que nos ofrece el estado corrupto )

El pueblo llano no va a hacer nada, siempre es una faccion, una organización un grupo con unos objetivos. que se deben cumplir pase lo que pase incluso a costa de la vida de sus miembros. Una especie de milicia, grupo paramilitar. Por eso muchos depositaban esperanza en polis, guardiaciviles o militares ( gran error!!, lo tiempos de Franco pasaron hace mucho ) ahora solo tienes funcionariado con pistola.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> *Pero a todo el mundo hay que concederle una oportunidad.... también a los inmigrantes. *Si esa oportunidad no es aprovechada, por ejemplo para hacer la revolución contra el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, junto a los autóctonos, entonces sí pasaremos de nuevo al punto uno de tu intervención, y serían tratados como ¿invasores?, lo cual no quiere decir exterminados porque sí (tú quizá piensas diferente, allá tú con tu conciencia)



Con esto corres el riesgo de la infiltración de intereses que pueden sabotear y manipular tus objetivos.( no los subestimes, mucho menos sabiendo que tienen mas organización, familia, tribu que cualquier Español )

Extranjeros que una vez usados por nosotros para ir contra el Estado,¿estarás de acuerdo en que hay que echarlos del pais?, sin excusas.

A mi me gusta jugar limpio, soy racista, pero no un hijodeputa. si no te quiero ver, no voy a aprovecharme de ti y tener una deuda moral contigo.
Yo no quiero exterminar a nadie, son las elites y los islamicos ( marrones y negros) los que quieren exterminarme a mi.

Se les expulsa, a punta de fusil si se resisten se les mata. y a partir de ahi que decidan, o avion/barco a sus paises o su final.

Pero todo esto es hipotetico. Deben suceder muchas cosas antes, algunas imposibles, como que los Españoles dejen de tener complejos.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Sí... esos MENAS de los que te quejas son aún más serviles con el poder que tú mismo (que ya es decir).
> Porque los mejores esclavos son los que odian a sus iguales y son serviles con el PODER.
> Algún día lo entenderás, quizá tarde.



En la situación actual una persona que se declare no-servil con el poder, es una persona que se me presenta con la cabeza cortada a machetazos de un poli o guardia civil, alcalde, periodista, o politico etc....

Hasta que no vea craneos rodar, todos somos serviles al poder, hasta los mendigos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

Furymundo dijo:


> A nivel individual, no relacionarse con extranjeros, no ayudar a normalizar su existencia aqui, esto es como salir sin bozal, acciones individuales que se deben de hacer, para vivir acorde con unos principios. Yo y mis iguales no vamos a tener el poder por arte de magia, no cuento con ello tampoco.



Yo afirmo que los inmigrantes son COBARDES por huir en vez de luchar en sus países, pero tienen una cosa que los europeos ya no tienen, y es el concepto y unión del CLAN (como tú mismo reconoces más abajo)... Si no cuentas con los inmigrantes para la revolución, ¿con quién cuentas? ¿con los "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido"*_ que mencionas más abajo y que son los que, según tú, componen el pueblo llano?



Furymundo dijo:


> No vas a poder "convencer" a nadie, porque que tu no seas racista porque te han lavado el cerebro y vas contra-natura, no significa que negros y panchitos no tengan conciencia racial que es lo natural y que todos tienen, mas en un territorio colonial suyo como es España, ellos reciben la parte buena de todo esto ( parasitarnos ) no van a pegarse un tiro en el pie, y si las cosas se ponen feas siempre tienen su país.



Lo dicho, si piensas que se irán cuando todo se ponga mal, ¿dónde está el problema? ¿No es lo que quieres, que se vayan? Pues según tú mismo lo harán, porque ya no podrán "parasitarnos"... Por tanto, deberías estar deseando que todo el sistema colapse lo antes posible... Más abajo veremos lo equivocado que estás y tu incoherencia argumental.



Furymundo dijo:


> Pero además mira lo peligroso que puede ser confiar en extranjeros, pedirles apoyo o ayuda, no me creo la historia oficial pero fijate como nos invadieron los moros, vinieros en ayuda de alguna faccion visigoda y luego ¿que?



Los que pidieron ayuda a los musulmanes eran ÉLITES VISIGODAS enfrentadas a otras élites visigodas, a su vez ambas temerosas de perder su poder en vista de las revueltas populares extendidas por todo el territorio.

Los musulmanes que entraron invitados sabían a que entraban. De hecho, llevaban décadas esperando esa oportunidad, y eran guerreros con legiones de esclavos a su servicio. ¿Tú crees que los inmigrantes que llegan en pateras o en avión vienen a invadirnos y ha exterminarnos? No, vienen engañados a buscarse la vida, lo cual no les exime de responsabilidad por lo que están haciendo.



Furymundo dijo:


> No deposites confianza en colectivos extranjeros



Para la revolución contra el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, confianza, lo que se dice confianza, yo no tengo ni en los extranjeros ni en los autóctonos, y tú tampoco, porque te recuerdo que afirmas más abajo que el pueblo llano español está compuesto por "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido".*_ Por tanto, ¿dónde está la diferencia entre unos y otros? Como te acabo de decir, si me apuras, son más de fiar los extranjeros porque aún mantienen el concepto de clan y unión y de HONOR... y yendo con ellos al combate, probablemente estés más seguro junto a ellos que junto a "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido". *_La otra opción que tienes, en vista de que estás tú solo y 100 racistas más, convertidos en vanguardia y únicos revolucionarios útiles, es hacer la guerra vosotros solos... Su ganáis, muchos os lo agradecerán. claro que también tenéis la opción de EMIGRAR, pero estaríais haciendo lo mismo que criticáis.

Como ves, tu planteamiento es un callejón sin salida (por disparatado, irreflexivo e infantil).



Furymundo dijo:


> 1- ¿Me has entendido?
> No esta relacionado tener poca natalidad con que te invada un pais extranjero, ( Te parece la invasión un proceso natural ? fruto de la baja natalidad? )
> Si las invasiones o inmigraciones te parecen algo natural, que sepas que las guerras por recursos ( incluido mujeres ) tambien son naturales
> SI aceptas la primera aceptas la segunda. Donde los invasores son tiroteados sin compasion en las fronteras del territorio y perseguidos dentro.



Como digo, la "invasión" actual no es tal, porque los que invaden, aún siendo invitados a entrar por las élites autóctonas, no vienen con intención de arrasar con todo, sino de ganarse la vida de forma legal o ilegal; no, no son soldados, ni profesionales ni esclavos. ¿Por qué habría de querer arrasar con el bienestarismo si es de lo que se quieren beneficiar precisamente? Lo que ellos no saben (y tú tampoco, por lo que veo) es que el bienestarismo ha sido, precisamente, un arma con la que destruir a los pueblos europeos,y que una vez logrado, el bienestarismo ya no es necesario, y sólo es mantenido (en realidad ya no es sostenible) para fidelizar a los inmigrantes...

Sí, al contrario de lo que crees, y contradiciéndote a ti mismo (a tenor de otros planteamientos y escenarios paralelos que planteas), los inmigrantes no se van a ir cuando todo colapse, porque no habrá ningún sitio al que ir... tampoco a sus países de origen. Por eso estás, estamos, obligados, por más que te joda, a contar con ellos... entre otras razones porque da la baja natalidad existente, los jóvenes dentro de 10 años serán en un 75% extranjeros. ¿Pretendes hacer una revolución contra el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL con ancianos? Ah no, que hemos quedado en que la revolución la vais a hacer 100 racistas jóvenes autóctonos (que además presumen de no tener hijos). Bien, adelante; ya me contarás como os ha ido.



Furymundo dijo:


> La baja natalidad no es un problema, eso es lo que te cuenta el sistema. es un problema quizas para los esclavizadores que se quedan sin esclavos, pero vuelvo a ver como esta el pais con un 25% oficial de paro, sin industria ni futuro.
> y me dicen que nuestra baja natalidad es un problema porque manzanas, y me llenas esto de basura humana con un CI digno de un perro.
> No solucionas problemas, los creas que es a lo que se dedican los politicos, y cumplen la agenda de genocidio
> Y no hace falta experimentarlo para saber que no se solucionan los problemas realizando genocidio por substitucion.
> Pagapensiones llamamos sarcasticamente a los invasores.



Que la baja natalidad sea un problema o no depende del tipo de sociedad y de vida que quieras y de la cosmovisión que tengas.

Los "patriotas" de derechas que se llenan la boca con dicho concepto (la patria) y que además defienden otro concepto, ESPAÑA (esa España que fue creada por élites de poder, no por el pueblo, no por los pueblos peninsulares) y que defienden la fortaleza del ESTADO (el ESTADO que vele por el PUEBLO y que sólo existe en su imaginación, y no casualmente también en la imaginación de sus (supuestos) enemigos de izquierda, también estatófilos... esos patriotas, que además presumen del ESTADO DE BIENESTAR logrado por las "conquistas" del PUEBLO.... pues para ese tipo de patriotas (los de "derecha"), es para los que precisamente la natalidad baja debería ser el principal de los problemas.

Sin natalidd y sin inmigración, la población primero envejece, luego desciende y luego desaparece, se extingue.
¿Cómo unos patriotas extinguidos defienden a su patria y a su ESTADO? ¿Ejército de fantasmas quizá?
Obviamente el ESTADO no permite su auto-extinción, por eso trae inmigración... por eso y porque la extinción (exterminio) no es casual, sino programada (y aquí conincidimos).



Furymundo dijo:


> Porque si asi se solucionan los problemas ¿que tal si fusilamos a todos los parados ?



Eso es lo que están haciendo, matar lentamente al pueblo, sobre todo a los improductivos y onerosos, es decir, a los ancianos y a los niños (que no nacen).



Furymundo dijo:


> A mi las excusas que yo le de o le deje de dar a mi enemigo me importan una soberana mierda. basicamente porque esta jugando a un juego en el que el siempre va a tener ventaja ( Mass mierda, perros etc...). La unica forma de ganar a ese juego es no jugar, por lo menos con sus reglas.
> ¿Quieres jugar a una competicion amañada en la que vas a competir con moros negros y panchos que reciben ayuditas del sudor de tu frente para tener hijos mientras tu, aparte de lo que te quitan para darselo a ellos, recibes puñalada tras puñalada por parte de la administración ?, adelante pues, juega a ese juego, avisa cuando ganes.



Por más que te llenes la boca con mensajes de este tipo, a la vista está, dado el resto de tu argumentario, que TÚ precisamente estás jugando al juego que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL quiere que juegues. Y para esconder tu incoherencia, tu responsablidad y tu inacción, haces anuncios de guerras y violencias futuras... llevadas a cabo por no se sabe quién... ah sí, por los 100 racistas jóvenes que quedan en España; y si esa lucha se retasa un poco, será llevada a cabo por el mencionado ejército fantasma (todo en orden).



Furymundo dijo:


> 1. No puedo luchar contra la UE. porque primero tengo a una caterva de funcionarios y politicos locales delante protegiendo la UE, primero me tengo que encargar de esos.



¿Primero te vas a encargar de los pagapensiones? Repito, ¿cómo lo vas a hacer? ¿quiénes lo vais a hacer? Para ello primero tendrías que derrocar al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, que es quien precisamente os impedirá hacer nada contra los pagapensiones. Luego quizá el Estado, que a buen seguro no lo habréis derrocado, incluso os ayude en esa tarea... (pero será después, y por otras razones que más abajo comentaré).

¿De verdad te crees todo lo que escribes? ¿No eres consciente de que tu argumentario no es ni siquiera peliculero-hollywoodiense, sino que es directamente infantil?



Furymundo dijo:


> 2-3 Muy bien, pero el tiempo sigue pasando, y no se hace nada. El problema aumenta, y la supervivencia y la venganza son razones legitimas para empezar a usar la violencia, organizada y dirigida a aquellos que se pongan en nuestro camino.



1- La venganza no lleva a nada bueno, y mucho menos a construir una sociedad mejor. Para que tengas esto claro, me remito a mis comentarios sobre la historia de Espartaco y su revolución de esclavos.
2- La supervivencia es otra cosa, y SÍ es legítima, pero te repito lo mismo de antes. La composición racial y cultural que te vas a encontrar cuando decidas pasar a la violencia, será la que será (y no te va a gustar), y si tus lineas rojas van por ahí, vas a estar en inferioridad SIEMPRE... rodeado de gentes de otras razas de otras culturas y de los autóctonos "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido" *_como vas a decir justo en la respuesta siguiente... que a continuación paso a responder.



Furymundo dijo:


> El pueblo llano esta compuesto por hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido, si hasta a los que se supone despiertos siguen en los paradigmas ideologicos y en el complejo de inferioridad Español!!!!!, el Estado se ha encargado de ello,



Bueno no, no respondo, ya está ampliamente respondida esta cuestión.



Furymundo dijo:


> y siempre excluyendo a los inmis parasitos. que no se cuantos son, pero yo no me creo una mierda el mito de los 47 millones, llevamos decadas siendo 47 millones con el ratio de natalidad que tenemos, o has metido no-españoles en esos 47 millones o esa cifra no la veo creible. ( como todos los datos que nos ofrece el estado corrupto )



Sí, los inmigrantes nacionalizados son más de 3 millones.



Furymundo dijo:


> El pueblo llano no va a hacer nada, siempre es una faccion, una organización un grupo con unos objetivos. que se deben cumplir pase lo que pase incluso a costa de la vida de sus miembros. Una especie de milicia, grupo paramilitar. Por eso muchos depositaban esperanza en polis, guardiaciviles o militares ( gran error!!, lo tiempos de Franco pasaron hace mucho ) ahora solo tienes funcionariado con pistola.



1- Es cierto que, por desgracia, suele ser una minoría la que se pone en marcha y tomas las riendas de la situación... el problema es que esa minoría suele ser minoría poderhabiente del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, que moviliza (engaña) a una facción del pueblo para que ésta sirva a los intereses de aquélla... Si no echamos abajo ese dúo antes de que se produzca ese movimiento de fichas, volverá a ocurrir lo mismo de siempre: dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL REFORMADO, adaptado a las nuevas condiciones objetivas.
2- La guardia civil nunca ha estado al servicio del pueblo, nunca, sino al servicio del ESTADO. Lo mismo que el ejército y todas las policías.

Hablando de minorías y vanguardias, sería necesario que militares y policías dieran un paso adelante para ponerse al servicio del pueblo. Ahora con las mascarilladas están produciéndose algunas actuaciones teatrales de ciertos policías (sobre todo en EEUU) con las que hacer creer al PUEBLO que algo se mueve.... Y eso que en EEUU la gente sí tiene armas y no depende tanto de la policía para proteger su libertad.



Furymundo dijo:


> Con esto corres el riesgo de la infiltración de intereses que pueden sabotear y manipular tus objetivos.( no los subestimes, mucho menos sabiendo que tienen mas organización, familia, tribu que cualquier Español )



Sí.. pero eso, lejos de ser un problema, y debido a lo que te he comentado antes, será una solución... Sí, según tu propia clasificación de las personas, y teniendo en cuenta que los autóctonos para ti son "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido", *_estarás más seguro luchando al lado de esas tribus extranjeras y haciendo piña con ellas, que al lado de los otros.



Furymundo dijo:


> Extranjeros que una vez usados por nosotros para ir contra el Estado,¿estarás de acuerdo en que hay que echarlos del pais?, sin excusas.



Yo no voy a usar a nadie para nada, porque no quiero, ni tengo el poder para ello.
La gente debe tomar conciencia del mundo en el que vive, y debe posicionarse, sin más.
Los extranjeros que ayuden a derrocar al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tendrán por mi parte la mejor de las consideraciones.
Mientras pienses que la raza es todo, estarás muy muy muy lejos de comprender el mundo en el que vives, y mucho más lejos de inteligir los problemas y más aún de buscar soluciones a los mismos.



Furymundo dijo:


> A mi me gusta jugar limpio, soy racista, pero no un hijodeputa. si no te quiero ver, no voy a aprovecharme de ti y tener una deuda moral contigo.
> Yo no quiero exterminar a nadie, son las élites y los islamicos ( marrones y negros) los que quieren exterminarme a mi
> Se les expulsa, a punta de fusil si se resisten se les mata. y a partir de ahi que decidan, o avion/barco a sus paises o su final.



Bueno al menos, por una vez, eres coherente. Pues nada, lo que te digo, ya puedes ir empezando a echar a todos los inmigrantes, a ver cómo lo consigues... y quiénes lo hacéis. Ya te adelanto que, llegado el caso será el mismo ESTADO, el que te ayude a hacerlo; porque igual que ahora el ESTADO necesita inmigración, quizá dentro de un tiempo no la necesite... y ya pase a ser ESTADO xenófobo, una vez completado el cupo de extranjeros necesarios para la sustitución poblacional.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL.
Así funciona ese dúo... mientras tanto tú y miles de millones como tú, piensan que el ESTADO vela por el pueblo.



Furymundo dijo:


> Pero todo esto es hipotetico. Deben suceder muchas cosas antes, algunas imposibles, como que los Españoles dejen de tener complejos.



Tu planteamiento excede el ámbito de la hipótesis, más bien está en el terreno de la irrealidad.



Furymundo dijo:


> En la situación actual una persona que se declare no-servil con el poder, es una persona que se me presenta con la cabeza cortada a machetazos de un poli o guardia civil, alcalde, periodista, o politico etc...
> 
> Hasta que no vea craneos rodar, todos somos serviles al poder, hasta los mendigos.



Tu problema, como el del resto, incluidos tus supuestos enemigos ideológicos del pueblo llano, es el inmediatismo... todo lo queréis para ayer.
Creéis que una verdadera disidencia es la que se enfrenta de cara al PODER, para recibir machetazos...

Te pondré un ejemplo de verdadera disidencia.

Cuando Roma y sus colaboracionistas del pueblo llano perseguía a los cristianos, los esenios y otros como los celotes, optaron por la guerra abierta contra Roma; el resultado fue el exterminio de ambos (esenios y celotes). Otras facciones cristianas, como las creadas por los apóstoles de Jesús y sus epígonos posteriores, con inteligencia, decidieron hacer una lucha defensiva, con fraternidades, y practicando la ética sodalicia.

Esa estrategia, precisamente esa, fue la que permitó al cristianismo original, el de base, el de Jesús, sobrevivir a la persecución de Roma, a la caída de Roma y a la propia Iglesia Católica que surgió precisamente para infiltrar y desnaturalizar al cristianismo primitivo de Jesús.

Sí, los pueblos europeos han sido lo que han sido depués (superioridad civilizacional) gracias a aquella estrategia que tuvo en cuenta la relación de fuerzas, y que no permitó que el cristianismo de base fuera exterminado. Fue en la (por razones obvia) demonizada Alta Edad Media, en la que se pusieron las bases de la civilización occidental, superior a cualquier otro en su defensa del individuo y la libertad...

Los que dicen que el cristianismo era moral de esclavo, mienten o se limitan a recitar lo que les han enseñado. La moral de esclavo, viene de las religiones de Estado, todas ellas, catolicismo, islam, etc. Y en lo que concierne a la Iglesia Católica, repito, ésta es la negación del cristianismo original. Obviamente la Iglesia Católica hizo tal proceso de forma gradual y muy inteligente, por eso al día de hoy, y desde hace mucho, se asocia cristianismo con catolicismo.... pero nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> *LOS “DERECHOS” NO EXISTEN*
> 
> Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos”...
> 
> ...



Buen razonamiento y más aceptando lo socialmente correcto.
Pero hay otras opciones o posibles, en todo muy posiblemente no, de a verlas las hay no te quepa ninguna duda.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Yo afirmo que los inmigrantes son COBARDES por huir en vez de luchar en sus países, pero tienen una cosa que los europeos ya no tienen, y es el concepto y unión del CLAN (como tú mismo reconoces más abajo)... Si no cuentas con los inmigrantes para la revolución, ¿con quién cuentas? ¿con los "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido"*_ que mencionas más abajo y que son los que, según tú, componen el pueblo llano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que dicen que el cristianismo era moral de esclavo, MIENTEN o se limitan a recitar lo que les han enseñado.
Que es para ti mentir, en cuestión de religiones, a verse creido lo que les han enseñado o adoctrinado?. a no ser que tu creencia religiosa sea instintiva o paralela a tu otro yo.
en fin?.


----------



## Rescatador (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Además, un “derecho”, tal y como es entendido, es otorgado por quien tiene la potestad para ello (el ESTADO y su “Estado de Derecho”). Claro, estamos hablando del llamado “derecho positivo”, el cual, nos dicen, emana (y no puede ir contra) el “derecho natural. En otras palabras: inventaron un “derecho natural” que luego hicieron coincidir con el “derecho positivo”; Infinita impostura por esa razón y porque el Estado puede suspender o eliminar esos “derechos” según “Razón de Estado”.



BOE.es - COMENTARIOS A LA CONSTITUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA







Por lo que no es de excluir que si, en el futuro, el Tribunal Constitucional se viera obligado a pronunciarse sobre ulteriores extensiones del derecho de sufragio a otro tipo de elecciones, pudiera optar por una interpretación evolutiva a tenor de la cual el «pueblo español» no serían exclusivamente los nacionales, sino también los extranjeros que tuvieran la plenitud de los derechos constitucionales, incluido el sufragio, evitando con ello el extraordinariamente complejo problema, tanto desde el punto de vista jurídico como político, de buscar una redacción constitucional alternativa a la definición de la soberanía para hacer posible el sufragio de los extranjeros.​


----------



## Rescatador (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El discurso racialista es equivocado, y no porque sea 100% falso (algo de verdad incluye, aunque no tanta como los racialistas quisieran: no todo es raza, hay muchos más factores). Y a los racialistas hay que responder que los blancos no desaparecerán, pero serán muy pocos y estarán en las élites, como es lógico... pero esas élites no protegen a la raza blanca en general, sino sus privilegios (los de las élites).
> 
> Los racialistas deberían pensar a quién han beneficiado finalmente, de facto, las teorías y políticas raciales (con las que siguen machaconamente muchos)... No al pueblo blanco, sino a las élites blancas... esas que pergeñaron el ideario racialista para que luego éste haya sido usado (con o sin dicha intención desde su origen) para demonizar toda mención y argumento identitario... *Es más, siendo pragmático, si yo fuera de las élites blancas y tuviera la certeza (equivocada o no) de esa superioridad racial blanca, ¿qué mejor manera de mantener mi status y mi poder que ELIMINANDO toda posibilidad de competencia por parte de otras personas de raza blanca?* ¿Quién es más racista supremacista blanco, el que pretende rodearse sólo de los de su raza (supuestamente Hitler, el "tonto útil") o los que pretenden rodearse de mestizos para así destacar para siempre entre ellos y dominarlos?
> 
> ...



BOE.es - El principio de mérito a la luz de algunos hechos sociales







*9. Ot ros hechos sociales: desigu aldad de género
y de oportunidades*

No hay diferencia de inteligencia entre hombres y mujeres, ni entre
negros y blancos, ni entre gitanos ni payos, no hay diferencia de inteligencia,
ni de talento o capacidad de esfuerzo entre géneros, razas ni
grupos étnicos por ello si se observa que en una sociedad donde están
presentes distintos géneros y razas hay una sobrerrepresentación de
un grupo étnico o de un género en particular es porque están fallando
los presupuestos meritocráticos señalados atrás y básicamente el principio
de igualdad de oportunidades.​


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Yo afirmo que los inmigrantes son COBARDES por huir en vez de luchar en sus países, pero tienen una cosa que los europeos ya no tienen, y es el concepto y unión del CLAN (como tú mismo reconoces más abajo)... Si no cuentas con los inmigrantes para la revolución, ¿con quién cuentas? ¿con los "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido"*_ que mencionas más abajo y que son los que, según tú, componen el pueblo llano?



Si, cuento con hippies y medio-hombres, *zorras no, porque las mujeres no tienen solución.*
Veremos cuando el hambre golpee a los hippies y medio-hombres, si empiezan a entender de que va la vida. 
probabilidad 50 50 de que salga bien. como echar una moneda al aire.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo dicho, si piensas que se irán cuando todo se ponga mal, ¿dónde está el problema? ¿No es lo que quieres, que se vayan? Pues según tú mismo lo harán, porque ya no podrán "parasitarnos"... Por tanto, deberías estar deseando que todo el sistema colapse lo antes posible... Más abajo veremos lo equivocado que estás y tu incoherencia argumental.



Las cosas se pondran mal si es que no estan ya *para nosotros* no para su sociedad paralela.
Deseo que el sistema colapse, para que no haya ley que me penalice reventar cabezas. y No, los inmigrantes no son el objetivo principal, pero se que se pondran delante porque los usarán, ya lo estan haciendo, lo han hecho con los gitanos.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que los inmigrantes que llegan en pateras o en avión vienen a invadirnos y ha exterminarnos? No, 1- *vienen engañados a buscarse la vida*, lo cual no les exime de responsabilidad por lo que están haciendo.



Son la avanzadilla, de los enemigos que tenemos al sur y pronto tambien tendremos en el norte ( Francia Argelizada ) Si , ya se, Francia siempre ha sido enemigo pero ahora es una nueva Francia con la que podriamos tener enfrentamientos futuros.

Enemigos: Marruecos y Argelia.

¿Cual crees que es la estrategia de Marruecos y Argelia? Poner un pie aqui. si el gobierno de España ( estructura de poder o como quieras llamarlo ) Decidiera expulsar a todo islamico de España, ¿crees que Marruecos y Argelia no "dirian" nada ? 

Casus Belli, como cuando los Polacos echaban a los Alemanes de sus territorios.

1- Diria: Y una MIERDA!!, pero en tal caso. Me importa una mierda lo engañados que vengan a "buscarse la vida".



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Para la revolución contra el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, confianza, lo que se dice confianza, *yo no tengo ni en los extranjeros ni en los autóctonos*



Supongo que tengo *esperanza* en mis iguales, los autoctonos, por muy irracional que suene eso, si no tuviera esperanza no seguiria con vida.

*Apunto*: parece que tienes confianza en los extranjeros más que los autóctonos. tienes cierta admiración. y es la razón por la que estoy hablando contigo desde el primer post ( un post brillante por cierto ) con tu equiparación de la raza con el feminismo.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> si me apuras, son más de fiar los extranjeros porque aún mantienen el concepto de clan y unión y de HONOR... y *1.* *yendo con ellos al combate*, probablemente *estés más seguro* junto a ellos que junto a "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido"*_



Percisamente, tienen el concepto de clan, union, y lo de Honor sera en *sus terminos culturales*, 

Clan al que tu no perteneces, 
Union a la que tu no perteneces
Honor a la manera que ellos tendrán, no a la tuya.

Que tu no seas racista no significa que las millones de etnias que existen en el mundo no lo sean. No van a aceptarte.

¿Además porque vas a luchar? ¿por la conquista Islamica en España?  



Alex Cosma dijo:


> La otra opción que tienes, en vista de que estás* tú solo y 100 racistas más, convertidos en vanguardia y únicos revolucionarios útiles, es hacer la guerra vosotros solos*... Su ganáis, muchos os lo agradecerán. claro que también tenéis la opción de EMIGRAR, pero estaríais haciendo lo mismo que criticáis.



Es lo que va acabar pasando y si no pasa, puedes empezar a poner la cabeza en el tajo.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Como digo, la "invasión" actual no es tal, porque los que invaden, aún siendo invitados a entrar por las élites autóctonas,* no vienen con intención de arrasar con todo*,* sino de ganarse la vida de forma legal o ilegal; 1. no, no son soldados, ni profesionales ni esclavos.*



¿ Eso te han dicho ellos ?
¿ Sabes que también pueden mentir ?

¿Ganarse la vida? ¿en España?
Parasitar no es "ganarse la vida"

*1.*Quizas sean delincuentes salafistas que Marruecos haya liberado de sus prisiones. 

Cuestiono sus motivos para venir aqui. y me tengo que preparar para lo peor.




Alex Cosma dijo:


> *los inmigrantes no se van a ir* cuando todo colapse, porque no habrá ningún sitio al que ir... tampoco a sus países de origen.* Por eso estás, estamos, obligados, por más que te joda, a contar con ellos...* entre otras razones porque da *la baja natalidad existente, los jóvenes dentro de 10 años serán en un 75% extranjeros*. ¿Pretendes hacer una revolución contra el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL con ancianos? Ah no, que hemos quedado en que la revolución la vais a hacer 100 racistas jóvenes autóctonos (que además presumen de no tener hijos). Bien, adelante; ya me contarás como os ha ido.



Cuando los jóvenes dentro de 10 años sean un 75% extranjeros, tranquilo, no habra nada por lo que luchar, *habras perdido tu pais*. 
*España estará muerta*. Aunque por lo que leo por ahi, tu guerra es contra el ESTADO-CAPITAL, la mia es contra las elites de carne y hueso que han programado mi extinción siglos atrás.

Esos jóvenes no seran mis jovenes, mi estirpe ni mi patria. Yo habre perdido la guerra, y tu seguiras aqui, si sigues con vida haciendo el bobo entre MORONEGROS explicandoles estas chorradas del ESTADO-CAPITAL y su puta madre, se reirán de ti, si es que entienden tu idioma.

Lo tuyo es un problema de Prioridades, es como cuando hablas de la UE, teniendo la purria de gobernantes que tenemos aquí.

No vas a poder atacar el tronco del arbol, tendras que luchar desde la punta de la rama en la que estas, contra las ramas adyacentes.




Alex Cosma dijo:


> *Sin natalidd y sin inmigración, la población primero envejece, luego desciende y luego desaparece, se extingue.*
> ¿Cómo unos patriotas extinguidos defienden a su patria y a su ESTADO? ¿Ejército de fantasmas quizá?
> Obviamente el ESTADO no permite su auto-extinción, por eso trae inmigración... por eso y porque la extinción (exterminio) no es casual, sino programada (y aquí conincidimos).



No es problema entonces
En españa tenemos inmigración de sobra, ¿Cual es la natalidad de los MORONEGROS o PANXITOS ? ¿es mayor que la de los Españoles? 
¿Si es así? 

Entonces, España no tienen ningún problema de natalidad ¿verdad ?* la poblacion* ( porque a ti eso de "españoles" es un termino artificial creado por el estado )

no envejece, no desciende ni desaparece, ni se extingue, Siempre habrá *población* en España.

¿Que mas da que un español como yo no tenga hijos si un Pakistani o un Moro tiene 6 ? Es una cuestión de población, de números.

Problema solucionado.




Alex Cosma dijo:


> , que TÚ precisamente estás jugando al juego que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL quiere que juegues. Y para esconder tu incoherencia, tu responsablidad y tu inacción, haces anuncios de guerras y violencias futuras.



Bien, te lo compro, YO no puedo tener hijos, *los hijos los tienen los hippies y medio-hombres que encuentran en las zorras su media-naranja o amor.*

Tengo 30 putos años, sin futuro, 
y no voy a traer otras almas a este infierno, 
la guerra y el conflicto seria mi redención en esta vida.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> *¿Primero te vas a encargar de los pagapensiones? *Repito, ¿cómo lo vas a hacer? ¿quiénes lo vais a hacer? *Para ello primero tendrías que derrocar al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL*, que es quien precisamente os impedirá hacer nada contra los pagapensiones. Luego quizá el Estado, que a buen seguro no lo habréis derrocado, incluso os ayude en esa tarea... (pero será después, y por otras razones que más abajo comentaré).
> 
> ¿De verdad te crees todo lo que escribes? ¿No eres consciente de que tu argumentario no es ni siquiera peliculero-hollywoodiense, sino que es directamente infantil?



Mas o menos irá así.

No, ellos estarán tan ricamente sintonizando sus canales arabes, en casa recibiendo pagitas, mientras yo recibo porrazos de los antidisturbios,
en el caso de que los antidisturbios empiezan a fallar el CNI dara ordenes a los de las mezquitas para radicalizar aun más la población islamica en contra del infiel, y ahi ya los tendré enfrente.


¿Como acabas con el ESTADO-CAPITAL? tarde o temprano te va a echar a los perros si decides irte al monte.( propiedad privada de alguna corporación o particular )

Necesitas gente armada dispuesta a matar, necesitas organización y eso dara lugar a un estado paralelo ( como quieres llamarlo ? tribu , comuna ? siempre hay jerarquias y procedimientos en las sociedades humanas ) 

y ese estado necesitara recursos para subsistir. para empezar producir tecnologia armamentistica para que sus soldados esten a la altura de la amenaza: ESTADO-CAPITAL Español.

y eso ultimo no lo vas a conseguir en una comuna hippie campestre.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> 1- La venganza no lleva a nada bueno, y mucho menos a construir una sociedad mejor. Para que tengas esto claro, me remito a mis comentarios sobre la historia de Espartaco y su revolución de esclavos.
> 2- La supervivencia es otra cosa, y SÍ es legítima, pero te repito lo mismo de antes*. **1 La composición racial y cultural que te vas a encontrar cuando decidas pasar a la violencia, será la que será (y no te va a gustar)*, y si tus lineas rojas van por ahí, vas a estar en inferioridad SIEMPRE... rodeado de gentes de otras razas de otras culturas y de los autóctonos "_*hippies, medio-hombres, zorras, todos con el cerebro carcomido" *_como vas a decir justo en la respuesta siguiente... que a continuación paso a responder.



La venganza lleva a la destrucción de paradigmas aberrantes y de aquellos que las promueven, Vas a necesitar destruir para allanar el terreno y construir una sociedad mejor

No solo eso, es mucho más facil unir a las personas que quieren venganza que aquellas que quieren luchar por algo ( que nunca se ponen 100% de acuerdo en que es, ese algo ) 

si voy a arriesgar mi existencia por una idea/objetivo procuraré estar al 100% de acuerdo con ella no al 90% 

1. Entonces la lucha habrá acabado antes de empezar. Que luche su puta madre. Mi lucha es por que mi nación sobreviva no por un monton de negros que jamas deberian haber entrado aqui. Mucha suerte con tu lucha, con tus morenitos, la vas a necesitar.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Bueno al menos, por una vez, eres coherente. Pues nada, lo que te digo,* ya puedes ir empezando a echar a todos los inmigrantes, a ver cómo lo consigues... y quiénes lo hacéis*. Ya te adelanto que, llegado el caso será el mismo *ESTADO*, el que te ayude a hacerlo; porque igual que ahora el ESTADO necesita inmigración,*1- quizá dentro de un tiempo no la necesite... y ya pase a ser ESTADO xenófobo, una vez completado el cupo de extranjeros necesarios para la sustitución poblacional.*
> 
> Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL.
> Así funciona ese dúo... mientras tanto tú y miles de millones como tú, piensan que el ESTADO vela por el pueblo.



Yo no puedo echar, a nadie, porque necesitas una infraestructura, 
matarlos si que puedo. solo necesito un cuchillo. no a todos por supuesto. a 1 o 2 antes de que me metan en la carcel de por vida.

1- En ese momento el Estado pasara a ser gobernado por un califato y no creo que el califato me ayude a echar a su propia gente de su nuevo pais, mas bien me matará.

El Estado es una estructura inerte, son las personas que pasan a formar parte de el las que realizan con el poder que otorga,
cambios en la estructura misma y la que oprime a las masas.

A esa gente se le llama gobierno que incluye a todos los funcionarios, los que hacen como que cambian en elecciones y los que estan en la estructura de por vida.

2- El estado es la forma en que se organiza el pueblo. debe de estar controlado por este( eso significa que cosas como la alta traición debe de estar penada con la muerte y dicha pena debe de llevarse a cabo ). Si no pues

El Estado se vuelve el enemigo porque esta controlado por un 
*Gobierno de Enemigos del pueblo*.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Tu planteamiento excede el ámbito de la hipótesis, más bien está en el terreno de la irrealidad.



Correcto.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Tu problema, como el del resto, incluidos tus supuestos enemigos ideológicos del pueblo llano, es el inmediatismo... todo lo queréis para ayer.
> Creéis que una verdadera disidencia es la que se enfrenta de cara al PODER, para recibir machetazos...



Sabes que nos van a hacer saltar, y no hay alternativas grupales, *sobra gente*, no solo imigrantes.
*Por eso niego problemas de natalidad baja *

y esto va a saltar, y más vale que saltes tu también o caerás.

La vida idilica de cristiano en un monasterio o comuna en un monte perdido es irreal porque no solo la chusma mora va a ir a por vosotros y no tendreis efectivos que os defiendan, sino que los hippies, medio-hombres una vez famelicos no seran tan hippies y medio-hombres, seran una masa famelica
simiesca-estupida ( el hambre no les va a hacer crecer las neuronas que nunca tuvieron en tiempos mejores ) y tambien se convertiran en un problema para ti, 

No los vas a poder convertir en buenos cristianos.( dandoles pan y llamandolos tontos )

Es más, igual cumples tu sueño, * masa famelica-simiesca-estupida española *( islamizada por supuesto)* , de la mano de chusma mora*, en contra del CAPITAL representado esta vez por ti, un sucio cristiano en tierra de moros, que tendra el huerto para poder tener el pan encima de la mesa

Y cuando tu secta de cristianos supervivientes a la invasion mora, no pueda defenderse le pagaras el diezmo al ESTADO califatizado.

Todo con la vana esperanza de que algun dia despues de siglos los cristianos supervivientes se infiltren en el ESTADO para cambiar el rumbo del califato y la masa de mestizos os dejen vivir en paz y más adelante convertirlos al cristianismo que es lo que te importa.

Porque al final tu no eres Español ( eso es un invento ) tu eres cristiano, cristiano autentico ( nada de iglesias ni catolicas ni leches ) y a ti lo que te preocupan son los cristianos, no los españoles, 

Ya sabes; *no importan las razas*

Muy bien pues. que asi sea.


----------



## dabrute (17 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, en que a la gente le gusta, y merece, ser bien tratada, y que yo suelo ser muy duro en mi planteamientos (duro, que no irrespetuoso en el plano personal) pero.... hay un problema en ello: mi obsesión (la acepto como tal) es diferenciarme de los que ostentan poder sobre los demás, y de los que quieren o les gustaría ostentarlo (lo sepan o no, sean o no conscientes de ello).
> 
> ¿Qué hacen, precisamente, los políticos para ganar el aplauso, el apoyo e incluso la veneración (lo cual es muy triste) del PUEBLO?
> Sí, precisamente *regalan los oídos a la gente*... Les dicen, sois los mejores, merecéis una vida mejor, bla, bla, bla.
> ...



No me has entendido.

El asunto no es regalar nada.

El asunto es que tu trabajo es uno de síntesis, presumiblemente basado en hechos concretos, donde las conclusiones encajan de manera lógica.

Y esto es un problema cuando todo lo que queda en la presentación es eso, la lógica.

La ausencia de datos y hechos concretos que ilustren y justifiquen las conclusiones hacen que todo el tinglado resulte dogmático.


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Ago 2020)

Furymundo dijo:


> (......)



Lo dicho, tienes una visión hollywodiense de la historia y de la vida.

Yo no he dicho que quiera hacer ninguna cruzada junto a los inmigrantes, sino que nadie los va a echar, y menos tú (error)

Tu prioridad no es derrocar al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... que es quien trae la inmigración (error).

Dices preferir que el sistema colapse porque así podrás reventar cabezas. Error doble, porque que colapse no significa que puedas hacer lo que te de la gana porque lo último que colapsará será la policía y el ejército. El otro error es pensar que reventar cabezas solucionará algo... ni siquiera te servirá como venganza, porque lo más probable es que sólo tengas acceso a tus iguales, sean de la procedencia que sean y no a esos que dices que son los que han programado tu extinción desde hace siglos... Y aquí quería yo llegar...

Eres nazi, racista y crees que los judíos gobiernan el mundo.... y como todos los nazis, eres conspiracionista.
¿De verdad crees que así vas a conseguir defender tu patria? (20 errores en uno hay aquí).

Al hilo de la patria dices que también es mía... Si usas el término patria, estoy de acuerdo, es mía, pero como lo unes al concepto de país y de ESTADO., ahí no estamos de acuerdo.... Tú mismo deberías darte cuenta de la diferencia existente entre dichos conceptos, y aclararte de por qué cosa luchas realmente.... que parece ser por la RAZA y nada más (error).

Dices que el ESTADO es inane y que depende de quien esté al mando... (error). No, ningún ESTADO es inane, porque la naturaleza del ESTADO viene dada por su ORIGEN, y su origen no es el pueblo, porque ningún PUEBLO decidió nunca dotarse de un ESTADO para organizarse. Todos los Estados han sido una imposición al pueblo, muchas veces a sangre y fuego.

Dices que no quieres traer hijos al infierno, al mismo tiempo que dices defender tu raza (esto es más que un error, es nihilismo suicida vengativo, sin más). No luchas por nada ni por nadie, más que por tu ego y tu odio.

Por lo demás, el juego de palabras que usas con el asunto de la natalidad demuestra que tienes un lío en la cabeza importante, poniendo además en mi boca cosas que no he dicho.... porque lo que sí he dicho es que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (que no es tu prioridad derrocar y que te limitas a esperar que caiga, para poder reventar cabezas libremente) es el que tiene programada la sustitución población, pero no desde hace siglos ni por mandato de judío (ya los menciono yo por ti, como ves, dada tu cobardía para hacerlo), sino porque es lo que ahora necesita dicho dúo.

Si tu estuvieras en el PODER harías lo mismo que hace el PODER ahora.. No hace falta ninguna conspiración ni élite oculta para que se produzcan los resultados que ahora estamos viendo. Y te repito el ejemplo de los romanos... ellos esclavizaron a blancos... y los chinos a chinos, etc. La raza nunca ha sido algo prioritario para el PODER... y menos aún el PUEBLO. Ese es tu problema, problema que compartes con el resto de estatófilos, incluidos tus odiados progres... Todos creéis que el ESTADO mira por el pueblo... es más, creéis que el ESTADO es el PUEBLO... De ti lo entiendo, porque esa era la máxima de Mussolini, pero repito, coincides con los progres... Yo me lo haría mirar.

Y no, tampoco me siento cristiano antes que otra cosa, de hecho no lo soy en tanto que práctica religiosa. Pero vivo en una sociedad cuyo substrato que le dio origen es cristiano, además de otras cosas.

Yo soy un todo, igual que tú y que el resto de humanos; los que preferís etiquetaros os estáis mutilando.

Preferiría que España (aunque niego el país y el Estado como tales) siguiera existiendo en tanto que conjunto de pueblos peninsulares, pero ya hemos rebasado el punto de no retorno demográfico; y además el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL sigue ahí, por tanto menos posibilidades hay de revertir la situación (si yo estuviera equivocado y hubiera alguna). Como eso no es posible, y menos reventando cabezas, la única opción que existe es la de entre todos, crear la nueva sociedad a partir de los escombros... Tú no quieres formar ninguna sociedad nueva, sin minorías poderhabientes y sin ESTADO, y donde exista LIBERTAD, sino que quieres un ESTADO RACISTA, sin más. Pues te repito que eso es lo que hay ahora precisamente, porque el anti-racismo es racismo... es racismo antiblanco, que es como lo soléis llamar los racistas precisamente.

Eso es lo que sucede cuando EXISTE el ESTADO, que puede hacer las leyes que le venga en gana... y para simular que lo hace democráticamente, pone en marcha la propaganda y el adoctrinamiento. Lo hacen ahora igual que lo hicieron los nazis; tú dirás que es justo lo contrario y yo te digo que es exactamente lo mismo... Por eso está bien llamar al feminismo feminazismo, porque es biologicista-determinista, igual que el nazismo; este régimen decía que los judíos por el mero hecho de serlo eran malos; y el feminismo dice que el varón es violento por naturaleza y que mata a la mujer por el mero hecho de serlo... Y ambos, presentan "pruebas" que avalan tales afirmaciones.

Si no profundizas en tus reflexiones, y te limitas a quedarte en la superficie (en tu caso raza, en el de otros, sexo, y en el de otros, luchas de clases) jamás comprenderás el mundo en el que vives y por ello jamás tomarás las decisiones adecuadas.


----------



## Burbujarras (18 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> No, los ricos detentan PODER y lo EJERCEN, tampoco tienen derechos.
> Recuerda, los derechos no existen.
> La invención de los "derechos" tiene por objetivo precisamente hacernos DEPENDIENTES de terceros en posición de dar y quitar, mientras que los deberes nos hacen dependientes de nosotros mismos y de nuestros iguales que, a su vez, asumen y cumplen con sus deberes.



Los deberes no son más que contratos impuestos por los ricos, que siempre son una forma más del estado y el gran y pequeño capital. Para mantenerlo asín, los ricos se quejan, es decir exigen que se mantengan sus derechos. Toda queja es una protesta y una búsqueda, incluído tu hilo, lleno como anda de racionalidad instrumental.

Lo interesante siempre son sólo las paradojas, por ejemplo, en una crisis sanitaria, estos contratos se vuelven en su contra, al tener que delegar autoridad a sus semejantes, los matasanos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (18 Ago 2020)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Los deberes no son más que contratos impuestos por los ricos, que siempre son una forma más del estado y el gran y pequeño capital. Para mantenerlo asín, los ricos se quejan, es decir exigen que se mantengan sus derechos. Toda queja es una protesta y una búsqueda, incluído tu hilo, lleno como anda de racionalidad instrumental.
> 
> Lo interesante siempre son sólo las paradojas, por ejemplo, en una crisis sanitaria, estos contratos se vuelven en su contra, al tener que delegar autoridad a sus semejantes, los matasanos.



No entiendo nada de lo que quieres decir. Si lo reformulas de otra manera quizá pueda responder.

En cualquier caso, intuyo que no entiendes que mi planteamiento es filosófico, filosofía de vida, de existencia, cosmovisión. No hablo de los derechos y deberes recogidos en ninguna constitución ESTATAL... Bueno, si hablo de ellos, pero para negarlos; sí también niego esos deberes impuestos desde arriba.

Los derechos no existen y los deberes han de ser, ante todo, autoimpuestos.

Pero por no echar por tierra mil años de historia, yo mismo acepto el llamado DERECHO CONSUETUDINARIO, que se basa en la costumbre, y es derecho creado por y para el pueblo, no por "expertos en derecho". Aún así, yo reformularía dicho concepto (derecho consuetudinario) para adaptarlo a mi propuesta de centrarnos en los DEBERES (deber consuetudinario podría llamarse, por ejemplo).


----------



## Alex Cosma (18 Ago 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> No me has entendido.
> 
> El asunto no es regalar nada.
> 
> ...



Dime qué hecho concreto no está incluido, y por qué habría de estarlo.

Insisto en que mi exposición es ante todo filosófica, enfocada, obviamente, a los efectos prácticos políticos de una u otra filosofía: la de los derechos, y la de los deberes. Los efectos prácticos (y ejemplos concretos) del derechohabientismo ya los conocemos; los efectos de una cosmovisión y filosofía de vida enfocados en los DEBERES, es mi *propuesta*, habida cuenta del resultado catastrófico (infrahumanizante) del derechohabientismo.

A partir de aquí, yo invito a todo el mundo a una reflexión previa, con uno mismo, sobre este asunto, para luego pasar al debate.

Soy consciente que un don nadie como yo no va a conseguir eliminar de la faz de la tierra el derechohabientismo, pero si el debate se abriera y no en sólo este foro, sino en todos los ámbitos, ya me daría con un canto en los dientes.

Por supuesto, invito a todo el que esté de acuerdo con mi planteamiento a que lo desarrolle, amplíe y mejore todo lo que sea necesario (que a buen seguro será mucho).


----------



## Burbujarras (18 Ago 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> No entiendo nada de lo que quieres decir. Si lo reformulas de otra manera quizá pueda responder.
> 
> En cualquier caso, intuyo que no entiendes que mi planteamiento es filosófico, filosofía de vida, de existencia, cosmovisión. No hablo de los derechos y deberes recogidos en ninguna constitución ESTATAL... Bueno, si hablo de ellos, pero para negarlos; sí también niego esos deberes impuestos desde arriba.
> 
> ...



Toda queja es una búsqueda de derechos, decía yo.

¿Porque son deberes y no derechos lo que ejercen los ricos? ¿De donde viene su poder?


----------



## Alex Cosma (18 Ago 2020)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Toda queja es una búsqueda de derechos, decía yo.
> 
> ¿Porque son deberes y no derechos lo que ejercen los ricos? ¿De donde viene su poder?



Creo haber dejado claro que los DERECHOS (en concreto el derechohabientismo, como droga que genera adicción) son una creación de las minorías poderhabientes para crear una sociedad, un PUEBLO, que sea irresponsable y dependiente (del ESTADO), en vez de responsable y autónomo.

Obviamente no puedo demostrar que haya sido un plan intencionado, pero para el caso da igual, porque lo que importan son los hechos, y éstos nos dicen muy a las claras el tipo de sujetos (y sociedad) que ha creado el derechohabientismo.

No confundir mi planteamiento con las farfollas y fullerías de la derecha y ultraderecha, que para diferenciarse algo de la izquierda (porque coinciden al 95% con ella en lo esencial) hablan de meritocracias, etc. como respuesta al igualitarismo (que efectivamente está 100% contaminado de derechohabientismo).


----------



## Alex Cosma (18 Ago 2020)

El PODER siempre ha residido en la fuerza, pero una vez que se alcanza, obviamente se puede crear (y se crea) un corpus doctrinal que afirme que dicho poder ha sido concesión divina, o de la razón, o simple determinismo ("es así porque no puede ser de otra manera").

El PODER lo que tiene es, precisamente, LIBERTAD, a costa del PUEBLO, claro. Y tiene DEBER AUTOIMPUESTO... El poder no cree en los derechos, es absurdo. El poder se autoimpone objetivos, deberes... siendo el principal de ellos perpetuar su poder.

¿Qué objetivos se pone el pueblo derechohabientista y bienestarizado? Vivir la vida de la forma más cómoda posible... Digo bien, CÓMODA, y SEGURA.... Y el PODER se lo concede... El problema es que la comodidad y la seguridad son ANTAGÓNICAS de la LIBERTAD.

El PODER, por supuesto, quiere comodidad física, la cual alcanza a costa del pueblo... Pero el poder no quiere comodidad mental (que es la principal demandada por el pueblo). Los que detentan el poder no paran un minuto en su vida, siempre están dando vueltas a sus cabezas para ver como maximizan su poder frente al pueblo... al tiempo que también tienen que esforzarse intelectualmente en su lucha por cuotas de poder ante otras facciones de poder.

Entiéndase lo que voy a decir: en cierto sentido podemos afirmar que los ricos y poderosos, son más humanos que nosotros porque ellos sí usan todas sus capacidades en tanto que humanos... mientras que el PUEBLO delega en ellos la totalidad de su existencia... ¿Y qué sucede cuando no usas algo, por ejemplo los músculos, el intelecto, etc.? Pues que se ATROFIAN, se oxidan.

Sí, las castas de expertos y de poderosos cada vez están más distanciadas del pueblo llano en cuanto a aptitudes y capacidades.
Son mejores humanos en ese sentido, lo cual no quiere decir que sean personas intachables en su quehacer, ya que, por supuesto, son unos canallas que miran por sus intereses y nada más. Si el PUEBLO mirara por los suyos, de forma activa, sin delegar en nadie... el escenario sería diferente.

El derechohabientismo y el delegacionismo embrutecen, idiotizan... y pasado un tiempo, envilecen y crean seres abyectos. Y si además son artificialmente empoderados en victimismo, se convierten en AGENTES TIRÁNICOS del poder (mujeres, homosexuales, inmigrantes, razas de color, etc.).


----------



## Alex Cosma (18 Ago 2020)

Alguno dirá... pues entonces los deberes autoimpuestos no garantizan nada, porque a la vista está lo que hacen con dichos deberes el poder...

Respuesta:
Yo hablo de crear sociedades viables, donde haya libertad y no haya poderes ilegítimos... por tanto una sociedad autogobernada en Asambleas Omnisobreranas, con "derecho" consuetudinario, mandato imperativo, bienes comunales, propiedad privada sin trabajo asalariado y pueblo en armas.

Los deberes serían, por tanto, y como todo, de doble ámbito, el común y el privado... En el ámbito privado cada cual es libre de autoimponerse el deber que quiera; en el ámbito de lo común, es decir en la asamblea, se acuerdan deberes para todos en dicho ámbito. Si los deberes autoimpuestos en el ámbito privado chocan con los del común, esa persona DEBE tomar la decisión de si quiere seguir viviendo en comunidad o prefiere aislarse...

En la Edad Media la gente insociable, o directamente los que cometían delitos, eran invitados a irse del pueblo, y se iban a vivir a los eremitorios; muchos se iban de forma voluntaria, sin más, y sin mediar ninguna acción por parte de la asamblea. Algunos eremitorios fueron tan grandes que esos insociables llegaron a crear comunidades de insociables... lo cual demostró que sí podían vivir en sociedad, a poco que hicieran el esfuerzo.

El urbanita del siglo XXI es ególatra, ensimismado, insociable, individualista, odiador de sus iguales y servil con el PODER. El urbanita del siglo XXI sólo se junta con otros urbanitas precisamente en todo aquello que los destruye y DEGRADA la condición humana: trabajo asalariado, ocio embrutecedor, ideologías políticas, etc. Por contra, se separa de sus iguales en todo aquello que elevaría su condición humana: convivencia, cooperación, ayuda mutua, amistad, familia, hijos, etc. (repito, no confundir estas "familias" ni estos "hijos" con los conceptos que maneja la derecha y ultraderecha...)

Es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (alcanzado o con intenciones de ello) el que ha creado ese tipo de humanos. Con Estado de Bienestar la gente se puede permitir el lujo de odiar a su vecino, porque no necesita nada de él, porque todo lo obtiene del ESTADO.

El Estado de Bienestar ha destruido las relaciones horizontales de interdependencia lógica y natural entre personas, por relaciones artificiales, jerárquicas y verticales de dependencia con el PODER.


----------



## _______ (7 Mar 2021)

el derecho divino o existencial si que existe, por ejemplo frente a a la envidia o el pataleo de alguien de que yo tenga o haga x, es tanto su dercho divino en ese momento el ser un llorica que es lo unico que puede ser en ese momento, como el mio el hacer o tener lo que este haciendo o tenga

lo que habra que ver es como discurren las cosas, si el intenta o toma accion paracon el asunto y termina muerto puese ese sera el derecho divino y sino no


----------



## Sax Solo (3 May 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El urbanita del siglo XXI es ególatra, ensimismado, insociable, individualista, odiador de sus iguales y servil con el PODER. El urbanita del siglo XXI sólo se junta con otros urbanitas precisamente en todo aquello que los destruye y DEGRADA la condición humana: trabajo asalariado, ocio embrutecedor, ideologías políticas, etc. Por contra, se separa de sus iguales en todo aquello que elevaría su condición humana: convivencia, cooperación, ayuda mutua, amistad, familia, hijos, etc. (repito, no confundir estas "familias" ni estos "hijos" con los conceptos que maneja la derecha y ultraderecha...)
> 
> Es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (alcanzado o con intenciones de ello) el que ha creado ese tipo de humanos. Con Estado de Bienestar la gente se puede permitir el lujo de odiar a su vecino, porque no necesita nada de él, porque todo lo obtiene del ESTADO.
> 
> El Estado de Bienestar ha destruido las relaciones horizontales de interdependencia lógica y natural entre personas, por relaciones artificiales, jerárquicas y verticales de dependencia con el PODER.



Viniendo de alguien que busca redefinir los esquemas y los términos según los cuales se define la sociedad moderna también tienes una tendencia a seguir abusando de los términos izquierda/derecha, ultra-izquierda/ultra-derecha, comunistas/nazis, etc, puesto que, según esos términos, nos seguimos moviendo dentro de una falsa dicotomía, ¿no? Por lo demás, en lo referente a tu último mensaje reconozco tu mérito al haber definido perfectamente lo que opino de la sociedad "urbanita del siglo XXI" como bien calificas.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 May 2021)

El unico derecho inviolable es el de la vida. Todo lo demas, si quieres tener derechitos, tienes que asumir RESPONSABILIDADES

Pero ah no, que los niños rata risketoboys sois copitos de nieve blandiiiiiiiitos blanditos como el pelito de platero recien nacido y sois todo derechitos. Las obligaciones y responsabilidades de adulto no, eso no. que vosotros lo que quereis es sorber lefas en el botellon como niñitas reglosas malcriadas caprichosas chupapollas de 13años


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 May 2021)

Sax Solo dijo:


> Viniendo de alguien que busca redefinir los esquemas y los términos según los cuales se define la sociedad moderna también tienes una tendencia a seguir abusando de los términos izquierda/derecha, ultra-izquierda/ultra-derecha, comunistas/nazis, etc, puesto que, según esos términos, nos seguimos moviendo dentro de una falsa dicotomía, ¿no?



No sé a qué párrafo concreto te refieres, porque al citado no.
En cualquier caso, te diré que cuando uso esos términos-ideologías es para demostrar su falsedad y nocividad, obviamente.


----------



## Matriz_81 (18 May 2021)

Lo que existen son los desechos.

Tienes razón


----------



## estrujillo (20 May 2021)

Sigerico dijo:


> Los " derechos" remiten al final a articulos de tal o cual Ley y su interpreracion judicial.
> 
> Es decir al final su contenido sera el que disponga el Poder via legislativa o judicial.
> 
> Por eso el sistema es tan aficionado a otorgar derechos, por que asi se atribuye la facultad de regular aspectos de la vida de los digamos subditos bajo la tapadera de dar/ otorgar mas libertades.



Ademas siempre que te otorgan un derecho viene acompañado de 4 o 5 obligaciones. 

Luego vigilan muy bien que cumplas las obligaciones, pero de garantizar tu derecho ya no se ocupan tanto.


----------



## Alex Cosma (20 May 2021)

estrujillo dijo:


> Ademas siempre que te otorgan un derecho viene acompañado de 4 o 5 obligaciones.
> 
> Luego vigilan muy bien que cumplas las obligaciones, pero de garantizar tu derecho ya no se ocupan tanto.



Y son obligaciones que te impone el ESTADO, es decir, las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman: no son deberes autoimpuestos, que son o deberían ser los principales.

Cuando te imponen un deber, cumples a regañadientes, por tanto te envileces, degradas tu condición humana.
Cuando te autoimpones un deber, lo cumples con alegría, con seguridad, elevas tu condición humana.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 May 2021)

A mi personalmente siempre me he considerado un previlegiado y más desde que nos han vendido lo democratico en comparacion de cuando el regimen dictatorial del pretérito imperfecto del pasado de nuestra reciente historia de a verme dicho en mis tiempos jóvenes que un día viviria como ahora nunca me lo hubiera creído ni imaginado.
Es evidente que hablo de mi y de una forma muy personal.
Anda que?.


----------



## Alex Cosma (30 Ene 2022)

Los derechos a los que me refiero son los "derechos superiores", esto es, los recogidos en la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos, no a los derechos meramente administrativos... que admito que existan y que se llamen así (por no desviar el asunto).

Nadie tiene "derecho" a la VIDA, la cual digamos... es el "derecho" principal y primario. Lo que tenemos todos es el DEBER de defender nuestra vida.

En el momento en el que se afirma un derecho, automáticamente se crea un ENTE de PODER que nos concede o garantiza ese derecho, ya sea dios, la naturaleza-la razón o el ESTADO (derecho divino, derecho natural y derecho positivo). Reconozco el acierto parcial del primer liberalismo (John Locke) al afirmar que el derecho emana de la razón, y no de dios ni de la naturaleza. Pero como digo, es un acierto parcial, porque lo determinante es que afirma el derecho, al mismo nivel de importancia que los deberes y simultáneo a éstos, cosa que yo niego. Habría que preguntar a los liberales de ahora por qué se llenan la boca (tanto o más que los progres estatolátricos) con los "derechos humanos". Si emanan de la razón, ¿por qué ellos, admiten (no veo crítica) que el ESTADO se los apropie? Pues porque se dedican a ganar dinero y poco más.

Los derechos generan automáticamente relaciones VERTICALES de PODER y DEPENDENCIA... Y las generan con su mera afirmación, sin entrar a desarrollarlos... pero luego vemos como se han ido desarrollando, hasta llegar al derecho positivo del ESTADO. ¿Casualidad? ¿Se ha pervertido el concepto de derecho? NO, no os engañéis, el recorrido que ha tenido el concepto de derecho es el lógico... Ha ido adaptándose a la realidad del PODER concentrado omnímodo del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Mi "derecho" depende, por tanto, de otro u otros (superiores a mi en cuanto a PODER: dioses, entes, Estados...) y además me es impuesto (no puedo renunciar a ese derecho y en algunos casos estoy obligado a ejercerlo o a permitir que otros lo ejerzan en mi nombre), mientras que mi DEBER depende de mi y sólo de mi. Y si ese DEBER es, además, autoasignado, y no me viene dado, más razón para aceptar y cumplir con ese DEBER.

El derecho envilece, crea sujetos dependientes, rebaja la condición humana.
El deber enriquece, crea sujetos de responsables, eleva la condición humana.

¿Queda claro por qué el PODER todos los días nos regala los oídos con los mil y un derechos que nos concede?

El *urbanita derechohabiente bienestarizado* suele tener un comodín para todo, que le exime de responsabilidad alguna, él sólo es víctima: "*Yo tengo mis derechos y pago mis impuestos*".

Sí, es un comodín, pero no sólo para eludir la responsabilidad, sino también, y sobre todo, un comodín que te convierte en el peor (mejor) esclavo de la historia.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 Ene 2022)

Los derechos son como los suelos en bolsa, se rompen y hay que recuperarlos, o no.


----------



## Larsil (14 Jun 2022)

Me ha jodido la psiquiatría.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Jun 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos”...
> 
> Los humanos tenemos tres cerebros, el reptiliano (instinto), el sistema límbico (emociones) y el neocortex (intelecto); esto es muy resumido, pero para que nos entendamos, ¿de acuerdo?
> 
> ...


----------

